# Confessions of a Belt Sniffing Wannabe Journal



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Decided it would be good idea to keep a journal here for the vast competative and AAS experience that can be tapped into

Im 24, 5ft 11, 90ish kg and in not too bad a nic with the bf.

Finished my first course of gear 6 weeks ago - Test and deca. Did a small dose of HCG and then 3 weeks after first jab started on 50mg of clomid and 20mg of Nolvx per day.

Decided on such a low dose as i was feeling very good and it seemed i had not been "shut down hard" and was holding onto my gains and strenth - even getting some new PB's which was strange but nice!

6 weeks after and im Still feeling good, dropped a few pounds but kept every ounce of strength and even gained a little again this week on major movements.

I would say sex drive is about baseline/normal for me. Possibly a fraction lower but no issues.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Good luck matey. You looking to compete?


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Short term goal is to full recover, get leaner...partly as a prime before anoth course

Medium term goal is to be a very lean 90kg so a few kg less fat and a few kg more lean tissue.

A member on here who's physique i admire is Kamiki (not sure his user name). Tiny waist, cracking taper and conditioning. He has a physique that i could emulate with me having a similar structure, given time and hard graft. That would be my long term goal.

I train at the sme plae as RS007 and Weeman who help me alot with advice and are cracking guys that dont eve grudge you the time to chat about things. Their help is much apreciated.


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Captain Hero said:


> Good luck matey. You looking to compete?


I would like to mate yep, but dont like to get ahead of myself and bang on about it like every other wannabe. Im just focused on the short to medium term goals mostly with half an eye on that obviously

Felt very very jealous recently seeing a fella at my gym stripped off and in contest prep. Wished it was me tbh and it really ignited a fire in my belly.

Will post up a bit more info about me in a bit.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Gawd...... another journal to keep track of..... haha!


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Current regime looks like so

Quads & hamstrings1*

Delts & Triceps

Deadlifts, Traps & calfs

Chest & Biceps

Upper Back 7 rear delts

* Only doing leg curls for hams after quads and do plenty sets of deadlifts off the deck that really hammer them also.

Training 4 days per week mostly, so thats over 8-9 days, one on one off as much as possible

Quite recently split off deads, traps and calfs to its own day as i felt was trying to cram too much into 4 workouts and it would be more productive to take an extra dy or two to get round everything giving it ALL 100%.

Doing 30 min cardio on non training days, 15 min after training once home and ive had a shake. Might up this slightly this week.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Fantastic stuff getting the journal up, just going to subscribe after I write this post.

As I said last night mate, you are looking good, looked full and lean, whatever you are doing is taking you in the right direction, keep at it. Was well impressed with the gunnage and its leaner appearance, even if you did think I was taking the pi$$ (as if I would :whistling: )


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks mate. Will just keep doing the same things and not change anything too quickly like you said..bit at a time

Looking to several weeks in the future when i start a new course, any opinions on what i should use for that? Im thinking i should just keep it pretty much the same...test and deca as it worked (surprise surprise) and i had no major issues with these drugs. Recovery seems on the face of it to be quick aswell!

Last time i tapered the dose up slowly...starting off at 250mg of test only, slowly building it up to a whopping 600mg per week. deca went from zero up to 300mg at the peak.

No real logic or reading behind that. It just made sense to me to taper up the dose slowly as the first few weeks are just setting things in motion anyway, and homeostasis is less likely if the dose is building up week by week, rather than say starting on 500mg and finishing on 500mg. Dunno! Opinions on that?

I have a bottle of Prochem Sustanon sitting i bought and didnt get round to using so thats in there. I also have a bottle of Black widow Prop but im not man enough for that sh!t yet :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

I totally agree mate, why change what worked so well?

So many guys spend so much time and money trying every exotic drug under the sun - done it myself - only to come back to good old test and deca because its cheap, safe, and effective.

The building up the dose. Back in the day this was referred to as tapering or pyramiding, and it has fell RIGHT out of fashion now. You can practically get burned at the stake for mentioning it on some boards now. Very often from guys who have done loads of gear and funnily enough still look like Iggy Pop :lol:

I done a course when I was 20ish, using test cyp and deca. One 10 ml bottle of each. I used TINY doses at the start, and built it up, dont even think the highest jab was much over 300mg of test.

I put on 22lb with that cycle, and kept most of it.

There is a kinda wacky logic that backs it up. You take a small dose, your body utilises it and gets used to it. You take a slightly bigger dose next time, and your body utilises it, but it isn't used to it, because the previous jab was smaller. And so on. Like leading a donkey with a carrot. You aren't allowing your body to get used to a baseline, and therefore it can't achieve the non changing state it craves (homeostasis)

If it worked for you, you go for it mate. I've seen the changes, and I've seen the poundages you are moving - don't let any cvnt tell you you are wrong :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2010)

Not other scottish stomping ground :lol:

Good luck though


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Donkey and Carrot :lol: Your a fud

Thought you would say that. Ill start off with that bottle of sus at 250mg again along with a few dbol and go from there. Thats enought to get me started and pumped on the firs week or so as it builds back up again. After that most likely a bottle of test belnd since thats whats available and also works out best value for money £ per mg by far


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Jesus! Rab, you are only 24??????? Christ, you have had a hard paper round:whistling: ( :lol: )

Righty, off to read the rest of the first post.....just caught me off guard and it kinda just came out


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Mrs Weeman said:


> Jesus! Rab, you are only 24??????? Christ, you have had a hard paper round:whistling: ( :lol: )
> 
> Righty, off to read the rest of the first post.....just caught me off guard and it kinda just came out


Oh...So thats how its gonna be Ser? :lol:

Your not the first person to say that...and if i look that old, WTF will i look like by the time im your age :whistling:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Smart ass:cursing:

(definately older than i look at this age anyway:tongue: :tongue:  )


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

*General Update*

note to self - only ever take 1 ECA...ever again. Was all over the place and my head was up my ass. Had no appetite for hours after training either

Not the best start to this journal...that and being very short on time for training today due to a combo of working and poor time keeping in the house. Got the meat of it done though

Not gonna update with numbers all the time but to give a flavour...

Deadlifts

Warmup sets

100k x8

140k x6

160k x2

180k x2

190k x2

Aimed for sets of two tonight for a change. Try and get my back nice and thick.

Romanian Deadlifts superset with shrugs

100k x10 +10 shrugs

100k x10 +8 shrugs

Extra set of Shrugs for 10

Nice slow negatives on the RDL and straight into the shrugs which burned like a b!tch with the deadlifts already hitting them. Never done that before and was tight on time. Worked quite well i think

Called it a day and went home feeling gash ans sweating like a rapist


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

PMSL I thought you looked a bit out of it when I saw you leaving the gym, then when I went in Brian told me you were out your face on ECA :lol:

Nutter :lol:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Was brutal. Never doing that again. Just feeling abck to normal-ish now

My nob also had shrinkage like i was on speed or E. WTF!!!!! i canny aford to have shrinkage down there PMSL


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Team1 said:


> Was brutal. Never doing that again. Just feeling abck to normal-ish now
> 
> My nob also had shrinkage like i was on speed or E. WTF!!!!! i canny aford to have shrinkage down there PMSL


PMSL!!! My cock disapears on it mate, just an empty bit of foreskin to play with :lol:

You do build up a tolerance to ECA mate, if you had been taking one for a while, then two prob wouldn't have screwed you quite so hard.


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Some Chest & Biceps tonight.

Usully go with 2 compounds and an iso for chest straight sets but went for the heavy basic press then some superset volume at a decent pace. Flat DB up to 60k for 6 reps which im delighted with as its an equal PB to when i was on the sauce still. Followed up with Hammer Peck deck superset with pec deck, then some low cable work superset wih slow pressups.

Biceps are Biceps - Nothing fancy - A heavy EZ curl followed by a seated hammer curl. Basics!

Looking in the mirror toda i can see the changes coming through, Ive lost a fair bi of fat and can really see my abs coming out better and serratus. the little pot belly around the lower abs is seriously decresed....so things reon the right track

Wl continue the week as planned....small changes when needed an just keep it cean with plenty cardio. In my mind though im on a contest diet for some reason and im determined to get it off and make steady weekly progress. Strange, anal b&stard i am


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

rs007 said:


> PMSL!!! My cock disapears on it mate, just an *empty bit of foreskin* to play with :lol:
> 
> You do build up a tolerance to ECA mate, if you had been taking one for a while, then two prob wouldn't have screwed you quite so hard.


I wasn't wanting to say but it looks like a fkin' fanny! LMAO :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

RedKola said:


> I wasn't wanting to say but it looks like a fkin' fanny! LMAO :lol:


What fannies have you been looking at, must be some strange porn your watching :lol:



Team1 said:


> Some Chest & Biceps tonight.
> 
> Usully go with 2 compounds and an iso for chest straight sets but went for the heavy basic press then some superset volume at a decent pace. Flat DB up to 60k for 6 reps which im delighted with as its an equal PB to when i was on the sauce still. Followed up with Hammer Peck deck superset with pec deck, then some low cable work superset wih slow pressups.
> 
> ...


Thats great mate, last bit especially, I know the mentality that you have taken on, and its not a bad one to have IMO - wish I could get it myself :lol:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

rs007 said:


> Thats great mate, last bit especially, I know the mentality that you have taken on, and its not a bad one to have IMO - wish I could get it myself :lol:


 :lol: Im a strange un. My mind is set into diet mode as if cos know there are plenty folk around me dong that so i better get it off else ill be behind. I dunno. Strange!

Very motivated and positive about things anyway and getting al the work done.

Exampe of the diet -today

*Meal 1*

55g whey

porridge, semi skimmed milk, litle honey, few raisins

*Meal 2*

180g chicken

veg/salad

walnut/olive oil

clementine

*Meal 3*

Beef chilli 180g beef

medium sweet potato

clementine

*Meal 4*

2 eggs

25g whey, 40g oats

*Meal 5*

55g whey

25g dextrose

5g creatine

*Meal 6*

200g Beef Chilli

Med/large sweet pot

handful sprouts

*Meal 7*

55g whey

splash of semi skimmed milk

Main concern is im getting in about 300g of solid protein which im doing comfortably and the some most of the time

Droped the carbs from meal two over the last few days and replaced with extra veg or salad stuff. Works out about 30g les carbs.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

very similar sort of distribution in your diet as to mine when I look at it, but honestly, probably "better" since I have protein bars and sh1t thrown in which I will dial out when I run out, or when I need to, whichever comes first.

I bet it was Jason that lit the fire under your ar$e... well in that case you don't want to see my when I go thorugh my posing next week, it will have opposite effect - you'll be like "bwahahahahahaha, fat coont, I'm miles more ripped than that fat obesity" and youll start slacking big time :lol:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

LOL

It was mostly Jason tbh. I was like...F*ck him!!! I can get lean fkin easy i bet...might aswell since im not gonna be growing right now. F*ck this guy! I should be dieting for a show.

Jealous c-unit I am


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Diet looks good mate and you looked in good shape when I was down training with the bigger boys:thumbup1:

IMO i'd maybe up the fats a little though especially if your dropping the carbs slightly, maybe some nuts in meal 1 with your raisins etc and possibly some natural peanut butter with meal 7?


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks mate. Hope your dietings going well.

How would adding a little more fats work though compred to the drop in calories that removing the 30g carbs provides? Id just be replacing the kcals with other kclas would i not? Or do you mean drop the carbs further and add a bit more fat to repalce?

I love nuts but htey ar so damn expensive. maccadamias are my favorite by far. Almonds are good too


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

You know what I cant wait to see - your quads, amazing shape, and that will sicken Jason to the core :lol:


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

I mean keeping overall cals the same but replacing the cals youve dropped with healthy fats.

Higher overall cals will keep the metabolism higher but means youve dropped the carbs, which IMO should actually help improve body recomposition which is what you seem to be doing by getting PB's and getting leaner.

I tend to stick to EVOO and peanut butter for my sources (cos im told to just now) :whistling: but they are both cheap-ish.

Sometimes the overall KCals isnt the be-all and end-all as I am currently finding out:cool:


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Team1 said:


> Thanks mate. Hope your dietings going well.


And diet's going great thanks mate, I'm at 2 stone off in 7 weeks now.

Just got to wait n see how it all pans out and how I look when the several coats of blubber are off:tongue:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

StephenC said:


> Sometimes the overall KCals isnt the be-all and end-all as I am currently finding out:cool:


He speaks the truth Rab, bit of a head fvck but totally true, your body can move the goalposts on how many calories it burns just doing fvck all, thats what BMR is all about :thumbup1:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Ill bear that in mind then. I feel fine on the amount of grub im on just now and things are working so when it gets sticky and a bit of diet reduction is required then ill be sure to remove a little carbs and replace with fats to see what happens

I haev a bottle of avocado oil sitting i have to brave so that will be in there.

Thanks for the input and help.

Stephen - Holy smokes mate 2 stone in 7 weeks you must be looking in the mirror every couple of days and looking like a new person! Fantastic!

Ramsay - Id love to be able to see some good detail and shape in my legs. I can feel the contours starting to come right through at the tops now ( I now play with my quad definition more now than my balls and winkey when my hands are in my pockets) and they are shaping up. I would be bad to do that but you never know


----------



## kawikid (Apr 28, 2008)

Any starting pics?? 90kg and lean sounds like a good physique to me.

I'm 82kg now, if i can stay at this bf% and slowly eek on another 8kg over the years i'll be a happy man.


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

I have a few pics from the other month mate. wouldnt say im lean or was lean in them, just decent enough nick. will post in a bit

Im 1cm off 6 foot tall though so its a long way 90k has to go


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Team1 said:


> Stephen - Holy smokes mate 2 stone in 7 weeks you must be looking in the mirror every couple of days and looking like a new person! Fantastic!


Not really mate, I was entirely too fat to start with so didnt notice much apart from baggy clothes for a bit, starting notice more regular changes now though.

Know what I love though, the leaner I get the harder I'm having to work to get even leaner but I get more motivated and strict with myself, almost as though i'm starting to thrive on the pressure:confused1:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Being a sad c*nt myself, i can understand that mate 

Im under pressure to get lean and im not even the one stepping out in front of folk nekkid!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Happy birthday sad cvnt


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

oooooooooooh looky what we got here,get pics up mate you look good in them,get that back double bi up 

oh and happy birthday too


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

What we have here is a serious Journal mate. Me and Rammers have been sorting me out good and doign fine without you clocking on and brining smut and nonsense 

Ill copy over those 2 pics when i figure out how. Tried to quote my own post in that progress thread i posted them in but instead of giving me the actual link to copy and paste it just shows the pic! Too bloody smart for its own good this site!!!


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Happy Birthday Rabbi!  :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks for the Birthday wishes Ladies

Got a tub of protein from Fiona, a Golf Tshirt from my brother and a box of quality street from a friend which I took into work and gave out...I would have eaten them all otherwise 

Going to go treat myself to 10kg of chicken breast after work and fill my freezer, then making Bangers & Mash with Onion Gravy for my tea. Wee night off being a wannabe bodybuilder and just have a good old fashioned plate of bangers and mash. MMMMMM


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

You really are a fvckin fud face, you really are

:lol:

Thats just me balancing back up all the nice things I have been saying to you recently, the universe is again at peace now


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

What did i say there? Making you want a plate of bangers and mash or what? MMMMMM Gravy

Whats with the Maggie thatcher anyway?


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

kawikid said:


> Any starting pics?? 90kg and lean sounds like a good physique to me.
> 
> I'm 82kg now, if i can stay at this bf% and slowly eek on another 8kg over the years i'll be a happy man.


You look in real good nick mate.

Heres where i was several weeks ago



















Same thing as you really mate. just slowly increase lean mass and decrease fat till im a shredded 14st hunk of man :laugh:.


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Team1 said:


> You look in real good nick mate.
> 
> Heres where i was several weeks ago
> 
> ...


I'd happily hang out of that:bounce:

Happy birthday young Robert:thumb:


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Happy birthday Rab:beer:

Good combination of back thickness and width in the pics:thumbup1:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks mate. Feel like im on the right track with things just now

One thing im unsure and no confident about is carbs around workouts

While bulking i was going with

banana pre (with eggs but not together you fud's)

30g sugar iso drink during

35-40g dextrose post

hve dropped the iso drink during recently as it didnt seem conductive to fat loss but have kept the rest the same. Does that look ok? Is this one of the areas that i should be considering sorting.dropping carbs next or do you always keep carbs around workouts high right through your diet?


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Team1 said:


> Thanks mate. Feel like im on the right track with things just now
> 
> One thing im unsure and no confident about is carbs around workouts
> 
> ...


Hope that wasnt aimed at me mate as I'm paying someone to do my diet im so sure of inabilities:lol:

However, if it was me I'd be spreading carbs steadily throughout the day and staying miles away from any fast acting carbs apart from pwo, just imo


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

StephenC said:


> Hope that wasnt aimed at me mate as I'm paying someone to do my diet im so sure of inabilities:lol:
> 
> However, if it was me I'd be spreading carbs steadily throughout the day and staying miles away from any fast acting carbs apart from pwo, just imo


In my opinion he is right. In my first diet, and my 2nd one once it got hard going, I actually used to have a frys turkish delight every training day, became a ritual, and something for me to look forward too, which I reckon is important. I'd eat half before, and half after. One of those has 38g (from memory) of carbs, almost all from sugar. Very little fat. So totally absorbed/used by the workout, but what a treat!


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

fast acting carbs pre > fast acting carbs post


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

For me red grapes are the biggest treat. id rather have those than any sweets!

Ill stick to what im doing just now then and see what happens.

Worjking it out im probably averaging about 200 or a bit more grams of carbs on training days and a bit less maybe just under on non training days with the post sugar carbs being missing those days. Seems reasonable and plenty scope!

Im just filled with self doubt constantly that what im doing isnt right or it isnt working! Strange!


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Well if your getting leaner and stronger then it's def working so just keep doing what your doing! The holy grail of bodybuilding that is, and off cycle you jammy barsteward!

Whats the end goal though and what timeframe? If it's to continue cutting for a long time i'd be tempted to up the carbs a bit just now to give you scope to come down further later?


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

StephenC said:


> Well if your getting leaner and stronger then it's def working so just keep doing what your doing! The holy grail of bodybuilding that is, and off cycle you jammy barsteward!
> 
> Whats the end goal though and what timeframe? If it's to continue cutting for a long time i'd be tempted to up the carbs a bit just now to give you scope to come down further later?


I'm just impatient and inexperienced with this dieting carry on! Never done more than about 2 weeks of a half ****d diet in my life.

I don't plan on dieting for a long time, just long enough to get a bit leaner and also to act as a "prime" for new growth. Will probably hit another course in March (last one ended mid Dec) so until then I might aswell keep trying to get leaner and maintaining the size and strength gains from my first course Use the time productively as I see it since I wont be growing...might aswell improve condition!

So time frame wise we are talking another 5 to 6 weeks diet taking me into mid March. That should be time enough to get pretty lean and put me in a good position for building some lean tissue all going well fingers crossed!


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

5 to 6 weeks should be fine mate, just keep doing what your doing as I said above and when fatloss stalls remove another few grams of carbs but i'd replace the cals with fats and up the cardio by a few mins, just keep things moving without getting extreme.

You should get a nice rebound from being off for so long and being leaner.

Just my two pence worth mate. As always i'd listen to Bri n Rams as theyve both been there n proved they can do it:thumbup1:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Did some upper back & rear delts last night and that's the first time I have felt slightly burned out in a while. Think the lack of test and continuing to train every ounce as hard..plus the drop in kcals and added cardio...is starting to catch up a wee bit

did

Yates rows with ez bar

CG Pulldowns

WG Pullups

Single arm Motorcycle rows

single arm cable rear delts

Didnt push to failure and beyond for the burned out reason...kept the pace up and increased the volume slightly to compensate and perhaps aid the fat burning. Would normally do a few weighted sets of pullups for example but just went with 4 sets of 8 at bodyweight with pretty short rests of under a minute roughly.

Got myself an early bed last night. An extra hours sleep and my jam roll did me wonders i tell ya! Was knackered! Pity Fiona didn't sleep as I was snoring my ass off all night :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Team1 said:


> Did some upper back & rear delts last night and that's the first time I have felt slightly burned out in a while. Think the lack of test and continuing to train every ounce as hard..plus the drop in kcals and added cardio...is starting to catch up a wee bit
> 
> did
> 
> ...


Mate you have said before you consider yourself on a pre-contest diet and are taking this seriously - so I'm not going to cut you any slack.

You train just as hard dieting, as you do off season - fvcked or not. Only time you will see me changing it, is if i am injured, ill, or literally in the last week or two before the show, when just standing up can be difficult.

What built the muscle, is the best thing for making sure you keep the muscle.

I'll grant you the lack of gear, but even then thats another trap you need to avoid, plenty of natty guys train like maniacs, right through prep.

Consider your lilly white as$ kicked, poofta


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

rs007 said:


> Mate you have said before you consider yourself on a pre-contest diet and are taking this seriously - so I'm not going to cut you any slack.
> 
> You train just as hard dieting, as you do off season - fvcked or not. Only time you will see me changing it, is if i am injured, ill, or literally in the last week or two before the show, when just standing up can be difficult.
> 
> ...


I feel a bit better that it's not just me your hard on! :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

RedKola said:


> I feel a bit better that it's not just me your hard on! :lol:


Leave my hard on out of this :lol:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Point taken. I though i was doing the right thing but ill tak that on board mate. I expect no slack or smoke blowing from nobody! Slack is for homos

Cardio is getting easy now and quite enjoying it. Odd night im doing it i the gym so i can do the X trainer to give a bit of different stimulus and to get me out the house.

Sad c*nt i am


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Boomage*

Got 180k for 3 today on Squats. Big PB for me!!!

Thid rep rquired a few pounds of assistance I got stuck half way up lol. Vry pleased anyway

Got a wee tip tonight on leg curls to keep my ass low into the seat as i always lift it. This really helped focus on the hamstrings better and felt it great. My hams are defo a weaker point and i think it would be wise to spend a little less time on quads and a bit more on the hams to balance it out.

20 min cardio again also. having to up the RPM now to keep my pulse at around 100bpm which is a comfy "cardio" breathing range for me and seems right although thats just my thoughts.

Going out for a curry tonight. Im undecided on whether it should be a south Indian Chilli and Garlic Masala, a Jalfrezi (sp) or a masaledar??? Gonna demolish whatever thats for sure!!!! Cant wait!


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

Team1 said:


> *Boomage*
> 
> Got 180k for 3 today on Squats. Big PB for me!!!
> 
> ...


Good job on the squats mate, great weight that! What else do you do for your hamstrings bro?

Enjoy your curry!!! :beer:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Only leg curls tonight mate but i have a night dedicated to deadlifts calfs and traps so thats the other part of the hammy workout with deads hitting them very hard...plus tend to a wee stiff leg or romanian set at the end of deads aswell.

I have always found i struggle to fully work quads then do a full and proper ham worso recently split it this way. I think it makes a difference. Same with taking th deads away from back day, letting me focus on upper back and rear delts.

SOmething i have been trying and have liked it. 5 days to get all the work done "properly" rather than trying to squeeze it into 4 days (the week) when a week means fuk all i suppose!


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

awesome mate, sounds good! yeah saw the superset thing on a previous page with rom deadlifts, bet thats a killer!

Agree about trying to squeeze workouts in a week, used to do typical 5 days then weekends off, but have switched to a 10 day split now day on,day off and loving the recovery time! Just drag myself to gym for cardio on rest days.


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

DEJ said:


> awesome mate, sounds good! yeah saw the superset thing on a previous page with rom deadlifts, bet thats a killer!
> 
> Agree about trying to squeeze workouts in a week, used to do typical 5 days then weekends off, but have switched to a 10 day split now day on,day off and loving the recovery time! Just drag myself to gym for cardio on rest days.


Ive been going to the gym the odd time for cardio recently but i enjoy it mate. Wierd but i honestly do! QUite look forward to it... :ban:


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

Team1 said:


> Ive been going to the gym the odd time for cardio recently but i enjoy it mate. Wierd but i honestly do! QUite look forward to it... :ban:


Not a bad thing bro, great thing in fact! i'm fine once i'm there just thinking about it! I've been using X-trainer alot lately, find it hell of alot easier on my joints.

How was the curry?


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

I have a wee bike in the house thats really good. can get in late from work and still get it done while watching telly - No excuse at all there. X Trainer is good. I like it alot

Curry was really good mate aye. Had a lamb Balti and a Vianetta type ice cream desert with toffee sauce. Full to the brim and ready for ma kip now :lol I love that full ready to sleep feeling you get after a good Indian.

The Dragon had a Kashmiri Korma with pineapple and lemon sorbet.

Bet im making anyone who is reading this hungry and considering phoning a take away now :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Team1 said:


> Bet im making anyone who is reading this hungry and considering phoning a take away now :lol:


You really are a fvcking pr1ck of the highest order, don't know if I have told you that before, but I've def told you now.

Shove your 180kg squat up your ar$e, knees were probably still flapping about like a hoors drawers anyway

:lol:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

The Torranyard mate. Fcuk me their curry's are so good! Masaledar is the best ive had from them

and their Naan Bread...fcuking hell its perfectly fluffy and soft just like a good naan should be. Perfect fro dipping in the sauce at the end when already full to the brim but just being fat as fcuk cos you paid for it and want your moneys worth. Im sure you know what i mean there being a fellow tight Jock c*nt :lol:

PS - Knees were better on the 3 plates not as deep as you suggested. Still a bit of movement. THey were not pretty though on the 3rd rep with the 180 though. Gonna get a bit of wood as you suggested.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

:cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

*BAWBAG UPDATE:*

yup, its Rab

thanks to you Im frothing at the gash now ya cnut


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Team1 said:


> PS - Knees were better on the 3 plates not as deep as you suggested. Still a bit of movement. THey were not pretty though on the 3rd rep with the 180 though. Gonna get a bit of wood as you suggested.


Seriously mate - for the purposes of building your legs - which are prob going to be a strong point BB wise anyway - you just don't need the risk of going to full depth, especially if it is making your knees deflect. Its not cheating just going to parallel, its keeping the wieght in the best bit for benefit:effort:safety ratio, IMO.

If you enjoy the challenge of going A2G, thats fine, go for it - just be aware if max growth is your game, you don't need to, and accept that there is a bit more risk factor!

Up to you at end of day


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

hahahahaha glad you enjoyed it mate sounds good! Me old dear made us a nice curry tonight, with basmati rice, some chips and poppadoms. Wellll Niceeee!

Sorry Rams haha:beer:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Ill need to sort the knee issue out. Ill try that Bulkaholic. Thanks

*Nasty Session update*

Went this morning to train with a friend who is a boxer. Something a little different for a change

Barbell Complexes

Clean & Press

Front squats

Pendalay rows

Pressups

Crunches

Just one big continuous set.

First set done with 40kg wih 10 reps a piece

Second set done with 60kg for 8 reps a piece

Seriously brutal and hard. I could hardly breath after it

Next was Farmers walk using DB's. Had about 25-30 foot of track

1st set 45kg for 6 laps

2nd set 60kg for 5 laps

3rd set 65kg for 5 laps

Boxing pad work

3x2 min rounds soild work

round 1 - straight left, straight right combo

round 2 - straight left, straight right, left hook, right uppercut

round 3 - straight left, straight right, double right hook

***********

Really enjoyed it once the feeling of possibly going to die passed over. Was something different and by fcuk was i sweating after that. The muscles wernt really burnt other than delts a bit wiht he boxing..just the CV system was in overdrive


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Had myself a nice big steak pie last nigth and been tucking into some of this bun loaf stuff my mum sent me in. My god its good!

Went out golfing for an hour today so unsure how much cardio i should do after that. was a fair wee walk. Probably call it a half hour nice and easy....infact would it be ok to have another few bits of that bum and do more cardio to offset? :lol: id feel too guilty

I think im gona go down the RS007 route of Binge cheat days at this rate


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

*BOOMAGE*

Things going good. Got a 50k x6 db shoulder press PB tonight - Massive PB...and also a bodyweight +60kg dips x7 iirc.

Feck knows whats going on. Thats 7 weeks after cycle and feeling strong!

Not sure how much fat loss i got over the alst week. WIll give it to friday and re-asses. Could really be doignwith getting a fresh pair of eyes to have a look once per week. Might need to get the two fuds to have a swatch now and then


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Team1 said:


> *BOOMAGE*
> 
> Things going good. Got a 50k x6 db shoulder press PB tonight - Massive PB...and also a bodyweight +60kg dips x7 iirc.
> 
> ...


Weeman and me were watching that set from the other end of the gym, well impressed mate, thats the fvcking spirit!!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Team1 said:


> *BOOMAGE*
> 
> Things going good. Got a 50k x6 db shoulder press PB tonight - Massive PB...and also a bodyweight +60kg dips x7 iirc.
> 
> ...


good going on the dumbelll pressing tonight Rab,we were watching you from other end of gym and clocked the pb,nice one mate.

Anytime you need my eyes of fuddery to have a swatch at yae just gimme a shout mate


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Kept the 45k as my working set on shoulders for a while. felt as if i was strong enough on them and the tendons etc have had several weeks of catching up now.

Time to up the iron a wee bit again


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Team1 said:


> *BOOMAGE*
> 
> Things going good. Got a 50k x6 db shoulder press PB tonight - Massive PB...and also a bodyweight +60kg dips x7 iirc.
> 
> ...


RS and I discussed this a little while back, I have had some of my strongest lifts when off gear, cant remember the conclusion, no doubt Rammers will tho, cos he's an intellectual:tongue:

If it were me i'd be tempted to jump back on course to try and make another little leap as soon as the PB's slow down, but then I like being on far too much:whistling:

Be careful not to let them get too close when having a swatch, especially if theyre together, they hunt in packs:lol:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

weeman said:


> good going on the dumbelll pressing tonight Rab,we were watching you from other end of gym and clocked the pb,nice one mate.
> 
> Anytime you need my eyes of fuddery to have a swatch at yae just gimme a shout mate


Will maybe need to mate and get a wee bit help as my head is starting to fuk me. Was at my mums last night and she said " have you lost weight in your legs and bum" :cursing:

Need to get my skin cleared up though. It went really **** since coming off and with those PCT meds no doubt and i wouldnt strip off in front of anyone right now. Few sunbeds should do it


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

StephenC said:


> RS and I discussed this a little while back, I have had some of my strongest lifts when off gear, cant remember the conclusion, no doubt Rammers will tho, cos he's an intellectual:tongue:
> 
> *If it were me i'd be tempted to jump back on course to try and make another little leap as soon as the PB's slow down, but then I like being on far too much* :whistling:
> 
> Be careful not to let them get too close when having a swatch, especially if theyre together, they hunt in packs:lol:


See why do you need to go put ideas like that im my head :lol:

Nah mate im staying off for a wee while yet. i feel as if im now 100% recovered. horny as feck again off my balls own back ( :confused1: ) so should let it be for a weewhie yet

I dont ever intend on being realy big or a serious competative BB so i want to keep the gain to health risk factor to what i currently think to be right


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

StephenC said:


> RS and I discussed this a little while back, I have had some of my strongest lifts when off gear, cant remember the conclusion, no doubt Rammers will tho, cos he's an intellectual:tongue:
> 
> If it were me i'd be tempted to jump back on course to try and make another little leap as soon as the PB's slow down, but then I like being on far too much:whistling:
> 
> Be careful not to let them get too close when having a swatch, especially if theyre together, they hunt in packs:lol:


dont lie mate,you loved the felling of the hot breath on your neck.

from me and Rams.

At the SAME time no less you tramp.



Team1 said:


> Will maybe need to mate and get a wee bit help as my head is starting to fuk me. Was at my mums last night and she said " have you lost weight in your legs and bum" :cursing:
> 
> Need to get my skin cleared up though. It went really **** since coming off and with those PCT meds no doubt and i wouldnt strip off in front of anyone right now. Few sunbeds should do it


lol aye mums always know how to say the wrong thing,my mum knows now not to say anything regarding my weight when i am dieting for fear of me crying lmao

Altho my mum did make my night the other day when she was giving me a lift,had my white hoody on,skin tight on arms,as i was talking to her she goes 'fuk sake son you need to calm down your arms look the size of my legs'

if she wasnt my mum i would have sexed her right there for that:lol: :lol:

Dinnae worry about the spots mate,can look beyond that ffs!!


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Team1 said:


> I dont ever intend on being realy big or a serious competative BB so i want to keep the gain to health risk factor to what i currently think to be right


Cant understand why, from the pics i've seen and the lifts your posting I reckon you could be pretty succesful mate:thumbup1:

The risks dont have to be that massive is if the nutrition is 100%


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

StephenC said:


> Cant understand why, from the pics i've seen and the lifts your posting I reckon you could be pretty succesful mate:thumbup1:
> 
> The risks dont have to be that massive is if the nutrition is 100%


I only posted pics from the back mate, not from the front where you can see my pathetic ectomorph shoudler bnone structure thats as narrow as fuk! No added muscle wil ever change that crap.

Tok a vid of the dips last night


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Team1 said:


> I only posted pics from the back mate, not from the front where you can see my pathetic ectomorph shoudler bnone structure thats as narrow as fuk! No added muscle wil ever change that crap.
> 
> Tok a vid of the dips last night


good show Robert! That's some cum face you've got on you there:lol: :lol:

Sends like your baws are back online. Maybe they are working overtime after their holiday? :thumb:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

dixie normus said:


> good show Robert! That's some cum face you've got on you there:lol: :lol:
> 
> Sends like your baws are back online. Maybe they are working overtime after their holiday? :thumb:


Yes mate i do have a fair puss on me 

Things do seem back online. Horny like a 20 something should be and the dragon was asking last night if i was back on those steroids cos im back to trying to sleep hump and waking her up with a hardon poking into her back :lol:


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Team1 said:


> I only posted pics from the back mate, not from the front where you can see my pathetic ectomorph shoudler bnone structure thats as narrow as fuk! No added muscle wil ever change that crap.
> 
> Tok a vid of the dips last night


We all have to p1ss with the c0ck we've got mate, my arms are like spaghetti but just got to keep trying to change that:thumbup1:

Good dipping, nice n strong, pity about the green top though:lol:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

My Green top is essential shoudler and Tricep night wear. Funny how you get into strange little habbits!

I dont like p!ssing with the cock i have. I want a bigger cock to p!ss with!!!


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Team1 said:


> My Green top is essential shoudler and Tricep night wear. Funny how you get into strange little habbits!
> 
> I dont like p!ssing with the cock i have. I want a bigger cock to p!ss with!!!


Dont we all mate:cool:

Cheers for the comment, made my nicht:thumb:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Deadlift (back thickness and hamstrings) tras and calfs tonight

Ended up going for 200k after a bit of peer pressure from Weeman the fud. Failed terribly lol.

Nothing special tonight but still going decent.

Dropped my kegs tonight to let the two fuds have a look. Im convinced im getting nowhere so ill let them see in a weeks time and it lets a fresh eye see if progress is happening with the fat loss.

****y ****s

edit YASS I got it! :lol:


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Did they give you the deliverance treatment?


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Naw mate but brian did show me how to pose legs side on and im pretty sure there was a stinkey pinkey inserted between my glutes!!!


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

Squeeeeel like a pig!!!!


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Team1 said:


> Naw mate but brian did show me how to pose legs side on and im pretty sure there was a stinkey pinkey inserted between my glutes!!!


They pulled that one with me as well mate, when they start telling you to clench your glutes it's time to run:lol:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Feeling a bit of a head fcuk just now. Slipped into my jeans and tshirt first time since Saturday as its shirt n trousers or gym wear sun-thurs

Fcuking things are hanging off my ass and the tshirt isnt as snug :CURSING

Im afraid im losing lean tissue tbh. But in my head if im every bit as strong if not stronger each week then surely I must be holding it?

Diet this week has been looking like this mostly.

whey

75g oats, semi skimmed milk, honey & raisins

180-200g chicken

green veg or cucumber and salad

avocado oil dressing

mandarin

200g chicken

50g rice

evo oil dressing

little veg

4 whole (med-lrg) eggs

1 egg white

small grate of cheese

medium banana

Train

whey

30g dextrose

5g creatine

50g rice

200g beef mince chilli

little green veg

whey in a little semi skimmed.

(whey is always 45-50g worth of actual protein)

on cardio training nights I don't have all that dextrose after training, just a wee 10g with a good scoop of creatine

I aint been measuring the rice and oats etc. I have done in the past and have a good feel for it. the scales are back out now though and im gonna get a bit more measured.

Ben craving some strange grub this week. got talking with the boy I travel with on the way home about pizzas and Hogi's (donner meat, chips, cheese and kebab chilli sauce wrapped in a chapatti). Man I could go a hogi!!! Can see me going down the Ramsay Strachan route this weekend!!!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Feeling smaller in your clothes is entirely normal when dieting mate, and not necessarily an indicator of losing any real lean tissue.

Normally, You'll have a nice fluffy layer of electorlytes/water/fat all over, between your skin and muscles... eating away at this will make your overall "space filling" size go down, but not necessarily lose any lean tissue.

Put it like this, its happening to me too mate, and I am on test etc... I'm fvcking tiny just now and I hate it.

Keep an eye on it, with you being natural at the moment, you may switch into catabolism quicker, but with your diet as clued up as it is, I reckon you could hold it off... when you planning on going back on?

Edit - cravings - fvckers aren't they :lol:

Mines just started this week, mainly for crunchy stuff as normal - corn flakes (which I have been allowing myself in moderation anyway, nowt wrong with them) crisps, but also kebab shop grub, burgers etc - strangely no massive sweet cravings yet which I am happy about, but they will come.

Oh aye, got a cravign for sweet potatos and haggis :lol: have it in the fridge ready to go yum yum


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Team1 said:


> Feeling a bit of a head fcuk just now. Slipped into my jeans and tshirt first time since Saturday as its shirt n trousers or gym wear sun-thurs
> 
> Fcuking things are hanging off my ass and the tshirt isnt as snug :CURSING
> 
> ...


With regards to the head fcuk I find wearing clothes that I had already grown out of tends to help:lol:

Re the diet, I'd be having some form of protein with your brekkie and switching out the whey at bedtime for a blended protein (if funds allow) and have that with some walnut oil/peanut butter. If you could also find some psyllium husk (fibre) I find this tends to keep me fuller for longer and takes away from the weird feeling of having nothing but liquid in your belly which I find rather queasy at bedtime.

I keep having weird cravings for really normal stuff, like steak pie and mashed tatties or king prawn/steak fajita's rather than junk food, which is weird cos I love my junk food, especially chippies n chinese:thumbup1:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Yep mate i know about the oil or that it just hate th taste of oils in the whey. turns my belly that. Funds could alow for a blended protein i think.


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

rs007 said:


> when you planning on going back on?


Whats up with sweet potato cravings mate? why not have them as standard in your diet?

Thats me coming up on 8 weeks off. Have been planning on staying off till march.

Pretty sure im well recovered. Me so Horny as if my balls are on a rebound after their wee holiday :bounce:

What you thinking?


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Team1 said:


> Yep mate i know about the oil or that it just hate th taste of oils in the whey. turns my belly that. Funds could alow for a blended protein i think.


What about a couple of oatcake/ricecakes with peanut butter alongside your blended protein?


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Team1 said:


> Naw mate but brian did show me how to pose legs side on and im pretty sure there was a stinkey pinkey inserted between my glutes!!!


Was it right in to the third knuckle?? :whistling:

Weeman probably went home, stuck his finger under Mrs Wee's nose and asked her to smell his new boyfriend:lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Team1 said:


> Whats up with sweet potato cravings mate? why not have them as standard in your diet?
> 
> Thats me coming up on 8 weeks off. Have been planning on staying off till march.
> 
> ...


Normally I cant be fvcked with sweet potatoes with regards to making them up, portioning etc, much easier just to weigh rice, throw in cooker, eat.

Plus, when I DO go for sweet tatties, I usually can't help myself and eat far too much :lol:

I was just thinking its maybe time to get back on a wee cycle of something - nothing hairy, moderate test, wee bit of EQ or similar 

Not pushing though, you seem to be on the crest of a recovery wave just now, still strong, still getting stronger, and all other signs good too (noticed Fiona was walking a bit bandy legged last night :lol: )


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

StephenC said:


> What about a couple of oatcake/ricecakes with peanut butter alongside your blended protein?


Oatcakes and peanut butter, now you are talking

Or if you tolerate dairy, the same with a nice chunk of decent Scottish cheddar on top, fvcking lovely, lots of good stuff.

I love oatcakes, far prefer them to rice cakes personally.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

rs007 said:


> Or if you tolerate dairy, the same with a nice chunk of decent Scottish cheddar on top, fvcking lovely, lots of good stuff.
> 
> I love oatcakes, far prefer them to rice cakes personally.


Aw gona no talk about stuff like that mate, im drooling!

Although a digestive with butter and cheese on it...... Aww fcuk thats the cravings starting:cursing:


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

StephenC said:


> Although a digestive with butter and cheese on it...... Aww fcuk thats the cravings starting:cursing:


MMMM. The little hovis digstives that looked like a loaf of bread. The ones you used to get in the tub of cheese crackers at christmas.

Now you're talking:thumb:


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

dixie normus said:


> MMMM. The little hovis digstives that looked like a loaf of bread. The ones you used to get in the tub of cheese crackers at christmas.
> 
> Now you're talking:thumb:


I can smash in a whole box of ritz crackers, tube of primula cheese and half a jar of pickles in one go easy:whistling:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

rs007 said:


> I was just thinking its maybe time to get back on a wee cycle of something - nothing hairy, moderate test, wee bit of EQ or similar
> 
> Not pushing though, you seem to be on the crest of a recovery wave just now, still strong, still getting stronger, and all other signs good too (noticed Fiona was walking a bit bandy legged last night :lol: )


See What the hell does that mean? Saying you think i should go back on in one paragraph then saying im doing ok and should stay on the current path in the next :lol:

Talk about puting ideas in someones head, especially when i have plenty stuff sitting!!! :cursing:

Thats 8 weeks mate. might aswell give it another couple of weeks now since things are going well and i like the idea of my hormones being normal and given time to be so, before going and throwing a spanner or two in their works again

By then i will be well into my wee diet and its a choice between keeping it going for another few weeks and seeing where i can get to or going for growth and a decent rebound with being off for so long and also cutting?

I kinda want to get really lean to see what its like now. Got a bug for it now i realise that you dont all of a sudden drop strength, have to starve etc etc.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Team1 said:


> See What the hell does that mean? Saying you think i should go back on in one paragraph then saying im doing ok and should stay on the current path in the next :lol:
> 
> Talk about puting ideas in someones head, especially when i have plenty stuff sitting!!! :cursing:
> 
> ...


Heart - Take it!!! Take it all tonight and feel the power:lol:

Head - Stay off as long as your making gains and grow like a weed when your on, the sensible option:no:

Seriously though, if you can resist then finish your cut clean and go for it on your rebound IMO


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Need to consider your holiday in May as well for timing as well


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

StephenC said:


> Heart - Take it!!! Take it all tonight and feel the power:lol:
> 
> Head - Stay off as long as your making gains and grow like a weed when your on, the sensible option:no:
> 
> Seriously though, if you can resist then finish your cut clean and go for it on your rebound IMO


Yes YES

But wait...i could achieve so much more with so little risk to lean tisue if i went on in a week or two and continued the cut

NO NO. Stick to the plan Rab!!!



dixie normus said:


> Need to consider your holiday in May as well for timing as well


I go away on the 23rd May for a week. My plan is to stay on during...take a jab the dy before I go just. That will tide me over and let me get away with a little more. That would be aout 7 weeks into the course anyway so a bit early for coming off probably


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Stick to the plan man.

Green top = horrendous.

That gym is far too posh, get yersels somewhere hardcore to train ASAP. There aren't even any buckets on the floor catching drips FFS.


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Wee G said:


> Stick to the plan man.
> 
> Green top = horrendous.
> 
> That gym is far too posh, get yersels somewhere hardcore to train ASAP. There aren't even any buckets on the floor catching drips FFS.


Aha see thats where your wrong mate. Up untill a few month ago the roof had more holes than tiles and there was buckets all over the place. the windows didnt have any window and were all plywood boards. The walls and cieling were full of holes and damp patches :lol:

We have had an influx of members and also got chaity status and grants from the council so got windows and a new roof. Id have prefered new kit but you have to look at the bigger picture. We now ahve attracted more members and have plenty money aside for more kit - More Hammer Strength stuff I think is on the cards. Need some bigger dumbells too as they only go up to 65k

Good wee club!


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Todays Cardio was 18 holes of golf (appx 4 miles walk with 15k) with a cheat meal of 2 rolls in ham cheese and coleslaw and 1 roll with chicken and smokey bacon mayo mix.

I think ill still do a wee 15-20 min on the bike though and get a good chicken and rice down me. Feel a bit guilty :lol: sad git.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Team1 said:


> Need some bigger dumbells too as they only go up to 65k


Aye ano, I wanted to do some dumbell curls when i was down but after warming up with the 65's i was struggling to find something to get the blood pumping with:lol:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Training Update

Upper Back session thins morning. ment to include rear delts but forgot to dothem thefud that i am

T-bar rows for the first time in a while. Great exercise i find. SOme reverse pulldowns and then a Ide grip pullup superset with straight arm pulldowns to finish.

I find WG Pullups to hit the back so much better after a bit of pre exhausting on other stuff. Ok,f i do them first i can do them with a fair weight but thats not alwyas the be all end all i suppose. 3 sets at bodyweight with t superset and plenty stretching out of the lats

Feeling ****ed off with the flab on my lower abs. It sems to be leaving other areas of my body and congregating there. Want shot of the ****e tbh before i go back to a bulk.

Did some chest on Friday and was still strong on 60k x6 flat db pressing. Confidence is growing week by week on this weight now.

Arms have leaned up a fair but and look so much better for it. Just the lower fcuking abs :cursing:


----------



## kawikid (Apr 28, 2008)

All this talk is worthless without a few pics shy boy ha ha. Get them fired up, then you'll see the difference on every update.

Good lifting on the dumbell press though. Nice one. I'm stuck on the 50's now and struggling to move up coz they go up in 2.5kg's until 50 then go up in 5kg's. It's just too big a jump to get the 55's. By the time i get them up i'm spent!


----------



## kawikid (Apr 28, 2008)

Team1 said:


> Training Update
> 
> Feeling ****ed off with the flab on my lower abs. It sems to be leaving other areas of my body and congregating there. Want shot of the ****e tbh before i go back to a bulk.
> 
> Arms have leaned up a fair but and look so much better for it. Just the lower fcuking abs :cursing:


What about trying yohimbine ??

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/86692-stomach-fat-love-handles.html#post1437709

I'd be interested to know the opinion of the Wee/RS massive on this stuff. In that post it reads like it should work well on the stubborn areas.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

KAwi,

get yersel some of those little magnetic weight plates - stick on em the DB edges and "voila" 50Kg + a few ounces of plates. Work up that way.


----------



## kawikid (Apr 28, 2008)

Wee G said:



> KAwi,
> 
> get yersel some of those little magnetic weight plates - stick on em the DB edges and "voila" 50Kg + a few ounces of plates. Work up that way.


I was working in Inverness on thurs and was gonna PM you and nip by the shop for a look, but ended up getting involved with the job and ran out of time. Next time!!

Worth a look dude, cheers. I recon with a good spotter for 4-5weeks i could try them every week and eventually get them. It's just there aint many folk i would trust to spot me in my gym.

Decided to go for some spotted reps on my last set a few weeks ago. The guy looked like he had a clue, told him i'll tell him when and just to gently come with me on a few reps and put his hands under my elbows. Started struggling on last few, the guy grabbed my wrists and just about puled 100kg of dumbell into my face. :cursing:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Ill take a look into that stuff kawikid cheers

Not convinced progress is as good as it should have lats week if i rogressed at all..possible fat loss stall

Tightening things up action this week by cutting bck te tea and coffee. Ok its only a small splash of mik and level teasponof sugar but it all adds up. h wee bit of cheese on my scrambld eggs is out. mid week semi cheat is gone. Also replacing the banana pre wrkout for some low salt and sugar beans. Usually have something "normal" for dinner with the bint tonight but its business as usual.

Yesterday looked like so

50g worth of protein

80g oats, 15g aisins, tablespoon honey

200ml semi skimmed milk

180g chicken

half a whole cucumber

2 tablespoons avocado oil

180g chicken

50g rice

2 tablespoons extra virgin olive oil

4 whole eggs, 1 extra white

180g beans

Train

50g worth of protein

30g dextrose

5g creatine

250g mackerel fillet

50g rice

half broccoli floret

1 tablespoons extra virgin olive oil

50g worth of protein

wee splsh of semi skimmed

Not sure if those small changes will be enough and whether i should drop a few gram of carbs or up the cardio????


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

i'd stick with those changes you've just made for now Rab as it will make a difference,see how you look after a cpl weeks of that,you will notice a difference tho mate:thumbup1:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

I know a guy that can do you a good deal on Extreme Lean R you fat **** :whistling:

Don't fvck you in the head as not ephedrine based (obviously).

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Yeah, you are def fat, shake that ass

you want my lean R don't you

lard ass

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

rs007 said:


> I know a guy that can do you a good deal on Extreme Lean R you fat **** :whistling:
> 
> Don't fvck you in the head as not ephedrine based (obviously).
> 
> ...


I bought a bottle the other week you fud. Too late, so tell the guy that could sell me them he is also a fud very much like you :laugh:

They give the worst heartburn type effect for an hour after taking them. Ramping up on the fat burners too. 3 Lean R first thing and 3 with lunch then whatever pre training. Might give the clen a shot again

Only been taking 3 Lean R first thing when i remember thus far and the ECA pre gym


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

fat junkie cvnt:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

dixie normus said:


> fat junkie cvnt:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol:

Don't sugar coat it now, fkin hell, thats harsh I'd never call him a junkie :lol:

I get heartburn increase with caffiene - Lean R have gaurana in em, wonder if thats got something to do with it :confused1:

I'll tell him he's a fud :cursing:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

I suspect its cos the capsules are red. thats gotta cause heart burn..they even look warm?


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

PMSL that will be it!!!!

In fact (sales ploy) the heart burn is elevated thermogenesis - the clue is in the name - heart *burn* :lol: :lol: :lol:

PS I told him he was a fud he immediately replied back "I know"


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

rs007 said:


> PMSL that will be it!!!!
> 
> In fact (sales ploy) the heart burn is elevated thermogenesis - the clue is in the name - heart *burn* :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> PS I told him he was a fud he immediately replied back "I know"


I just PMSL at the last bit there. I just imagined you actually having that short conersation with yourself :lol:


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Team1 said:


> I just PMSL at the last bit there. I just imagined you actually having that short conersation with yourself :lol:


Do you imagine it in a gollum/smeagal style or just staring in the mirror:lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Team1 said:


> I just PMSL at the last bit there. I just imagined you actually having that short conersation with yourself :lol:


Mate, this diet is doing wierd things already, I'm not joking, regular occurence talking to myself right now


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Team1 said:


> I suspect its cos the capsules are red. thats gotta cause heart burn..they even look warm?


Excellent scientific notation, young man:thumbup1:

Thats why I always try and buy red cars too, cos it has been scientifically proven that red cars are fastest:thumb:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

PMSL

Bed time


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Things went ok last week with the tweaks. Defo come in a bit but feel and look alot more flat.

Should have re fed better at the weekend as i felt just as gash today as thurs/fri. Learning curve i suppose

last couple of weeks of dieting. gonna try a few different things. Bit of carb cycling...low carb for a few days this week then higher at the weekend, change the cardio to less time but more HIIT based....few different things to see hw i react and to see what (would appear) to work for me while i have the luxury of playing and possibly making mistakes with it.

Today

55g whey

50g oats, 150ml semi skimmed, teaspoon honey

200g chicken

brocolli

2 tbsp walnut oil

200g chicken

40g rice

2tbsp walnut oil

5 large eggs

train

55g whey

20g dex

5g creatine

200g chicken

20g rice

leek, spring onoins, red pepper, carrot, chilli, watercress.....stir fry

2 tbsp coconut oil

4tbsp walnut oil

55g whey

splash semi skimmed

*****************

Did 10 min HIIT after training chest tonight. 1 min easy, 30 sec blasts on my bike

See what happens this week


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

Team1 said:


> Things went ok last week with the tweaks. Defo come in a bit but feel and look alot more flat.
> 
> Should have re fed better at the weekend as i felt just as gash today as thurs/fri. Learning curve i suppose
> 
> ...


Good stuff mate, experimentation is the key, no point carrying on with something if you feel something else could be more beneficial. Look forward to see the effects


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

So reduced the carbs each day of this week untill friday afternoon when i had a couple of rolls n sausage then a bar of galaxy cookie crumble after the gym...then a curry 

Wee bit of sh!t today aswell and its back to the grind tomorrow

Will ramp things up further this week coming. Carbs cant go much lower than 80g per day so i will need to tweak some other stuff. Morning cardio sessions i think this week. Starting 5.30am Sunday morning...cos im a c*nt

Gonna need to take a step back a wee bit from gym work the next few weeks to spend more time with the missus as its a bit of a difficult time for her right now and she needs more of my support and time. Ill still be active each day though...just means ill be training with weights 3x epr week just and it will be sh!t spaced like a tues, wed and sunday


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Been doing AM cardio since sunday morning. For me, Diet starts Sunday as "diet starts Monday" is for fat women at weight watchers

low carb again and i find this ok mostly. flat as roadkill obviously but can see changes again. things hapening to my serratus/sides of my abs...lines and stuff i didnt know i had.

lower abs are going to be the last remaining area

This Fri/sat i require the following cheat food for my efforts.

Masaledar curry with naan and fried rice

pint of cobra

vienetta ice cream

sanny with cheese and coleslaw

chips and something like lasagna

milky way magic stars

flamin hot monster munch

a big softie from greggs and a cream cake

Strength holiding out the low carb. got 180k x4 deadlift last night and still pressing 50k on shoudlers


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Managed to get thru a Sun-Fri on AM cardio. Stubbourn **** when i set my mind to something

Also did skipping post workout each session too for the past week which is hard hard work

Defo seen improvement this week but again...its the lower abs/belly button area thats clinging to most of the fcuking sh!t.

anyway...TFI Friday

Started things off with a cheeseburger and a peace with ham, cheese and coleslaw, few custard creams and thorntons caramel shortcake squares that Asda are selling for a quid.

Defo for a curry and a beer tonight aswell. **** yeah!


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Team1 said:


> Managed to get thru a Sun-Fri on AM cardio. Stubbourn **** when i set my mind to something
> 
> *Also did skipping post workout each session too for the past week which is hard hard work*
> 
> ...


Boxing skipping or mincing n singing skipping rope songs with Brian & Rammers?

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

StephenC said:


> Boxing skipping or mincing n singing skipping rope songs with Brian & Rammers?
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


LOL

Boxing skipping mate. been doing 3 sets of 1 min but upped it to 1.5min ets now as my skipping capacity has increased. Really makes you fcuking breath and sweat. Ive defo made my best progress so far on the diet this week by soing the skipping after training, and pre brekkie cardio each morning on low carbs.

Bit of Quads and hams this morning. Got 160k x7 deep ass squats which i was happy with and did bulgarian split db squats which really hit the spot. first time ive done these in a long time and i rate them well above lunges.


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

I prefer doing my sprinter split squats with DB's now. Much easier to get set up for the first rep and you get some grip training into the bargain. :thumb:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Feel like im quite settled on something that appears to work and also "feels" good/right

AM cardio on my exercise bike for 20-30 min, some skipping after weight training and on non training nights a combo of skipping/ab work and "normal" cardio

Non Weight training night toniht and i did 20-25min worth of skipping with wee breaks when i caught for a breather and drink. SOme ab work and a few pressup pullup superset conditioning type sets...very low intensity but got breathing going

In short, AM cardio and PM skipping with the odd thing thrown in if time permits


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Things seem to be going well. Fresh eyes to have a look tonight angan 1 week on and they think im heading in the right direction still.

Picked up a niggle in my chest that will need rest to clear so little or no chest and dips for a few weeks to let it clear. fcuking hate having to do that but its the long run hat counts and not the odd week to stop a niggle becoming a full blown injury


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Team1 said:


> Things seem to be going well. Fresh eyes to have a look tonight angan 1 week on and they think im heading in the right direction still.
> 
> Picked up a niggle in my chest that will need rest to clear so little or no chest and dips for a few weeks to let it clear. fcuking hate having to do that but its the long run hat counts and not the odd week to stop a niggle becoming a full blown injury


It pains me to say it but you are looking sh1t hot mate:thumb:

SERIOUSLY consider doing the show if circumstances allow, wouldnt take you much to go from where you are to show ready IMO


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

StephenC said:


> It pains me to say it but you are looking sh1t hot mate:thumb:
> 
> SERIOUSLY consider doing the show if circumstances allow, wouldnt take you much to go from where you are to show ready IMO


I know i could get the condition mate, but id be the smallest guy on the stage and that doesnt sit good with me. I dont ever expect to be the biggest guy as i have an ecto frame etc...but being the smallest would just suck

The classic class is where i belong i think aka the swimwear class as it seems to be know on here :lol:

Thanks for the encouragement btw. Appreciate it mate. Ive always been used to getting my motivation from people calling me a "tall streak of pish" and too skinny all my life so its a bit strange. :beer:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Diet has been as follows

6.30am - 60g extreme pro6 whey

8.00am - 45g oats in a little ss milk and honey

1030am - 200g chicken, veg or salad stuff, avocado oil

1245pm - same as above (with walnut oil) or beef chilli

0430pm - 3-4 whole large eggs & 1 or two extra whites (depending on hunger)

0730pm - 60g pro6, 10g dextrose, 5g creatine

0900pm - 250g mackerel, veg,clementine or beef chilli & extra greens

1030pm - 60g pro6 wee splash ss milk but mostly water

Snacking on a few macadamia nuts between meals during the day as required. a wee bag lasting for the full week

supplements - creapure, multivit/min, vitc & zinc, fish oils, ECA stack pre gym and Extremes Lean-R in mornings and afternoon when i remember.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Utmost respect for you Rab as discussed tonight.

Classic class? Now the thought of THAT is def exciting, just don't tell Jason :lol:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

rs007 said:


> Utmost respect for you Rab as discussed tonight.
> 
> Classic class? Now the thought of THAT is def exciting, just don't tell Jason :lol:


I think the classic class is where i would fit in mate with my frame. Never gonna be what you would describe as a big guy no matter how long i train and took gear for imho. I could still gain another stone of lean tissue and make the weight ie being this nic just now at 14 st 4 with 13st 7 being my limit

Thanks for the help and encouragement btw.

Got everything set for a course. Bottle of sus250, 30x50mg var, botle of deca

See what happens when i start with the test and var then slowly bring in a wee bit of deca I think. see how it goes


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Team1 said:


> I know i could get the condition mate, but id be the *smallest guy on the stage* and that doesnt sit good with me. I dont ever expect to be the biggest guy as i have an ecto frame etc...but being the smallest would just suck
> 
> The classic class is where i belong i think aka the swimwear class as it seems to be know on here :lol:
> 
> Thanks for the encouragement btw. Appreciate it mate. Ive always been used to getting my motivation from people calling me a "tall streak of pish" and too skinny all my life so its a bit strange. :beer:


Bear in mind that it's all an illusion mate, with the condition you could bring and adding in a little gear you would look big and I certainly dont think you would look the smallest guy on stage.

But that is wholly dependant on who turns up, just dont stand your conditioned ar5e anywhere near me:lol:

No matter whether you decide to do it or not, your looking great:thumbup1:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

less of the smallest guy on stage crack in here as will be me in 11 weeks ffs.

Mate im sure u will look fine pal


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Team1 said:


> I know i could get the condition mate, but id be the smallest guy on the stage and that doesnt sit good with me. I dont ever expect to be the biggest guy as i have an ecto frame etc...but being the smallest would just suck
> 
> The classic class is where i belong i think aka the swimwear class as it seems to be know on here :lol:
> 
> Thanks for the encouragement btw. Appreciate it mate. Ive always been used to getting my motivation from people calling me a "tall streak of pish" and too skinny all my life so its a bit strange. :beer:


Rab i was about the smallest guy in my class in the first timers in 2006,second and third place guys outweighed me by a combo of nearly 8st,what happened?

*I FUKIN SMASHED THEM!!!!*

And its not like they were out of shape either,they were in good nik,i unfortunately for them was just far more awesome:lol:

Size means fuk all next to superior conditioning,balance and shape mate,hence why i am so keen for you to JUST FKN GET UP THERE!!!


----------



## kawikid (Apr 28, 2008)

Any chance we can get some pics fired up to see whats going on. All this chat sounds great, comments from the guys who realy know their stuff etc. Would be good to give the masses a look at what we're reading about. Personally i like it when the pics get posted on journals, find it really motivating seeing the transformations.. Sounds like your doing superb though, keep it up.

How long have you been training altogether Rab?


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks mate

Started training at 17years old, 9 stone soaking wet. Messign about at a local "fitness gym" geting nowhere fast with a pathetic diet

Moved to a better gym with some ok guys at 19-20 and got into things a bit better but id say i have een "actually" training for 3 years or summit

Will get some pics next week maybe mate


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

Rab

Do it mate, you'll only regret it if you don't.

The Esn boys will be right behind you:tongue:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Simon m said:


> Rab
> 
> Do it mate, you'll only regret it if you don't.
> 
> The Esn boys will be right behind you:tongue:


Just where I like my boys. Nice!

Just had a curry. Nearly killed me it was so spicy but I the ice cream n toffee sauce cooled me off

Early bed tonight full to the brim and tired after a hard week. Low carbs really bit thurs n fri!


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

OK so not gonna commit do doing the show, but will move forward with it in mind

Started back on the sauce last night/today. Had a big curry and ice cream refeed then whacked down 50mg of var. Woke up feeling awesome and had myself about 300mg of sus and another 50mg of var

Will see what happens over the next few weeks i recon i can fill out quite quickly if iget the diet right with me having been off for 12 weeks and depleted.

WIll dropthe fats back a little and increase the carbs to try and get growth whilst not gaining fat so may be able to improve composition if i get it right


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

Team1 said:


> OK so not gonna commit do doing the show, but will move forward with it in mind
> 
> Started back on the sauce last night/today. Had a big curry and ice cream refeed then whacked down 50mg of var. Woke up feeling awesome and had myself about 300mg of sus and another 50mg of var
> 
> ...


 I knew you wouldn't wait two weeks!


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Simon m said:


> I knew you wouldn't wait two weeks!


I would have easliy waited anothe two weeks...after all...whats two weks when you ahve already been off for 12.

If im to do the show i need to start now so aot to miss the buss. Get a rebound and try and fill out while i have the time still


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Changed the diet about a bit for this week and see how it goes. Dropping the fats a little and uping the carbs and aimint to get a little rebound growth and fill out

meals of 200g chicken and 150g sweet potato today


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

what comp you doing??

Will need to get my pom poms and cheerleader skirt looked out:lol: :lol:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

dixie normus said:


> what comp you doing??
> 
> Will need to get my pom poms and cheerleader skirt looked out:lol: :lol:


not saying im doing any for sure mate. see what happens but it would be the paisley one on 9th May iirc


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Condition snap from earlier today. Dont seem to water up from cheat days weekend. I dont really tend to go for salty food neways and its more of a honey nut cornflakes and magic stars carb up :lol:

Lines n stuff i didnt know i had coming through on my sides which is nice!!! Can still pinch a bit at the belly button. Bastard that it is










Easing off the cardio a little, upping the carbs and see what happens this week


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

I'd hit it very hard indeed:thumb:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

looking good Rab and can honestly also verify that this pic aint doing you any justice at all compared to how you look in real life,keep on keeping on mate,what nights are you down this week so i can get a gab?


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Tues and wed mate. Maybe Friday too.


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

weeman said:


> looking good Rab and can honestly also verify that this pic aint doing you any justice at all compared to how you look in real life,keep on keeping on mate,what nights are you down this week so i can get a gab?


 Can you get some decent shots of Rab as well - cheers.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Did you feel it tonight Rab?

You know what I am talking about

"it"

No, I am not talking about the sexual chemistry that was smouldering between us when we automatically blew off weeman/mark so WE could be together, I am talking about something altogether more primal, more raw, more real

The tip of my cock brushed your ar$e a couple of times when I was behind you assisting you on laterals. Just the lightest whisp of a glance, but it was enough. You think I ran to the toilet because I was about to defecate in my own pants? WRONG I had just autojizzed.

And don't try and convince yourself its all me doing the flirting - first time it touched I thought "calm yourself, move your hips back a bit, don't want to scare him off by coming on too strong".

The next couple of times it was because YOU moved - you pouted your ar$e out deliberately, as if making some sort of mating ritual or dance.

The atmosphere was absolutley electric, you could taste it.

Actually, that might have been because I had the skits tbh - but you know what I am talking about, bitch


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

PS would check the seat of your training bottoms for snail trails. I might have been seeping at the tip a bit


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

rs007 said:


> PS would check the seat of your training bottoms for snail trails. I might have been seeping at the tip a bit


Rab will be sniffing and licking them right now :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

I kinda had this face.... :sad: until I came in here for a nosey..... :lol: :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> I kinda had this face.... :sad: until I came in here for a nosey..... :lol: :lol:


 :lol:

Lorianne thinks I am an actual gay because the stuff I write feels just too real :lol:

Fact is thats because it is :lol: Sh1t happened just like I said it did, minus the snail trails :lol:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

rs007 said:


> Did you feel it tonight Rab?
> 
> You know what I am talking about
> 
> ...


PMSL

I jut "went with it" tbh. I was just so happy to train with my hero and to see him in action...not whimpering, not complaining about being fat and you also appeared sober without a stale stench of drink coming off you. Well Done mate!

For the record and anyone interested. RS007 ACTUALLY nealy shat himselfin the gym tonight. He had the dilema of not knowing whether to do his set first or go and projectile shart the toilet first. It was touch and go. I have never seen anyone re-rack dumbells so quick though I tell ya!

Training went ok. Wasnt any stronger on shoulders, perhaps a little weaker on the 50kg bells. neded assistance from rep 3 on to 6 forced out.

No heavy tricep work on Dips as i have a chest niggle thats in danger of becoming a full blown injury so avoiding. Just cable work


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

i actually commented to Mark when we were watching Rams spot you on lateral raises,it was like a bodybuilding version of the scene from ghost at the pottery wheel,the way Rams was so tentatively gazing at the nape of your neck whilst his arms were outstretched intertwined with your to help assist on the forced reps.

I got a wet on watching.


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

I seen you Weeman. Eyes practically raping me! Flithy animal!

Appetite back with avengance today. probably a combo of coming off stims most of this week and the gear. Really starving today for no apparent reason and im an hour ahead with my meals which is somethin im never!


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

LMAO - ya bunch of gangbanging gays! :lol:

:whistling:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

RedKola said:


> LMAO - ya bunch of gangbanging gays! :lol:
> 
> :whistling:


£

Well ill tell you this for nothing Red. You better bring your sharpest nails and biggest handbag to

The nabba as once I've had a few driks after the show ill be all over your "man"

Like a bad smell. You will have to beat me off him for sure

Infact. I'd maybe even consider changing hotel as there is the high possibility of me

Coming through your room door, at an unsavory hour, drunk, drugged and looking for

Man love!

I'm due to let off a little steam


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Team1 said:


> £
> 
> Well ill tell you this for nothing Red. You better bring your sharpest nails and biggest handbag to
> 
> ...


Well Rab.....

I will bring my biggest handbag but only to fill it with video camera's and the likes so I can record all this hot man action! :thumb:

I'll even do the commentary! :lol:

'Oft....there's Rab got the hot balls in his mouth once again...'

'Ramsay's fair stroking the man shaft tonight'

'And the sticky white love p!ss makes an appearance in Rab's eye, that's gonna be stingy...'

See...I'd be good at it! :thumb:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Eeeeeeewwwww. I wasn't banking on a reply like that FFS

:lol:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Team1 said:


> Eeeeeeewwwww. I wasn't banking on a reply like that FFS
> 
> :lol:


Why? 

Coz I'm a girl? 

:whistling:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

I'd only have expected such a level of filth from your "man" or Brian

I can't compete with that sh!t lol

Touche!

Ps- I'm online now buying myself a Globo Gym Purple Cobras tshirt for the nabba. No relevance to the current line of convo

but anyone who likes the movie dodge ball will appreciate this.


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

Team1 said:


> I'd only have expected such a level of filth from your "man" or Brian
> 
> I can't compete with that sh!t lol
> 
> ...


Rab

Don't forget to stack it with a skull bandanna for a 50% increase in strength. You've seen the video, you know it makes sense!

ps. you're a right ****ing bender.


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

You will be getting a 50% increase in abusive phonecalls tomorrow when we are stuffing you c*nts right up the ****


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

Team1 said:


> You will be getting a 50% increase in abusive phonecalls tomorrow when we are stuffing you c*nts right up the ****


You do know I don't care as I think England are ****e at the moment, but class willout over time and the mighty English will always subjugate your inferior race! :tongue:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Team1 said:


> You will be getting a 50% increase in abusive phonecalls tomorrow when we are stuffing you c*nts right up the ****





Simon m said:


> You do know I don't care as I think England are ****e at the moment, but class willout over time and the mighty English will always subjugate your inferior race! :tongue:


Record the phone call Si.....I'm seriously starting to think the 2 of you need to get a room :lol:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Simon m said:


> You do know I don't care as I think England are ****e at the moment, but class willout over time and the mighty English will always subjugate your inferior race! :tongue:


My Thoughts






edit - why cant i embed the video?


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Record the phone call Si.....I'm seriously starting to think the 2 of you need to get a room :lol:


 You know GB, if I was Bi Curious Rab would be ideal, being so small downstairs you'd hardly notice.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Team1 said:


> My Thoughts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can't embed videos in the journal section. Tho Lorian is looking to change that for gold members.


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Simon m said:


> You know GB, if I was Bi Curious Rab would be ideal, being so small downstairs you'd hardly notice.


 :lol: :lol:

Plus his keekie winker is well worn so he'd have a chance of accomodating your curse:whistling:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Update

Not decided or puting my neck out saying im doing naethin as of yet, but continuing down the road of prep, which is for the UKBFF 8 weeks just passed.

After a chat last night with my prep guru...we also had a bit of bum fun....i have got my wee gear program and diet sorted out for now...bare with me for soe mega dose stuff

500mg sus ew

450mg equibol aka boldenone ew

50mg var ed

5mg aromasin eod

once the var runs out its gone. Too expensive and will be more cost effective to get winstrol, which a friend is giving me some of as a gift in kind (  )

Settling for about 150g of carbs per day, reducing the fats a bit and keeping my base of protein at just over 300g.

Managed to get the bottle to jab myself for the first time tonight after almost passing out twice. What a gimp :lol:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cracking stuff. less of this may do or may not. get it done


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

thisis excellent Rab,you'll surprise yourself in these coming weeks and your gnr look better than you could imagine,your nice n lean right now but you'll make this version of yourself look fat by comparison at the end of the run


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

hilly said:


> cracking stuff. less of this may do or may not. get it done


If im honest mate im afraid to say "yes im doing it" as i dont feel good enough or have a shred of belief in myself...despite wanting to do it.

Its a pair of gayboys on here who seem to think i can that have got me G'd up for it and seem to have some sort of faith in me which i aint used to tbh....get the violin out 

So i will continue down this path, on which i can assure you im giving 100% every day and will see what happens week by week and if my confidence grows (or my balls) to stick my neck out


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

we couldnt not have faith in you after what you have done to your physique in the last 12weeks mate


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Team1 said:


> Update
> 
> Not decided or puting my neck out saying im doing naethin as of yet, but continuing down the road of prep, which is for the UKBFF 8 weeks just passed.
> 
> ...


Don't know if thats a typo, or a wee misunderstanding, but 1mg arimidex EOD would be ample (and at that just in the final 4 weeks or so), could even be overkill in some eyes as your doses are gentle enough - but can be adjusted as you go - 5mg EOD is def not required tho


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

well if they have faith in you mate and think you can do well then im sure you can. get some pics up for us to see who these 2 are abusing


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

or did you mean to type aromasin? I haven't used this so you will have better idea of dosing than me


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

rs007 said:


> Don't know if thats a typo, or a wee misunderstanding, but 1mg arimidex EOD would be ample (and at that just in the final 4 weeks or so), could even be overkill in some eyes as your doses are gentle enough - but can be adjusted as you go - 5mg EOD is def not required tho


Yes mate. its aromasin exemesane as discussed., That was a typo. Thats what i have lying at the moment and will use these up and perhaps get some other AI if i can et something at a decent price

thats a ery smal dose of that drug and might not be enough to do very much...will asses as i go! What do you think?


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Team1 said:


> Yes mate. its aromasin exemesane as discussed., That was a typo. Thats what i have lying at the moment and will use these up and perhaps get some other AI if i can et something at a decent price
> 
> thats a ery smal dose of that drug and might not be enough to do very much...will asses as i go! What do you think?


As I say I have no experience of Aromasin, how quickly it takes effect etc.

Maybe worth looking into just to make sure you aren't taking it longer than necessary?

What I mean is why start using it just now, 8 weeks out, if you can start using it at 4 weeks out, get all the aromatisation suppression you need plus leave long enough for any estrogen to metabolise out?

Just a thought


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

sounds to small to me i would say 12.5mg to 25mg eod


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

rs007 said:


> As I say I have no experience of Aromasin, how quickly it takes effect etc.
> 
> Maybe worth looking into just to make sure you aren't taking it longer than necessary?
> 
> ...


Yep fair point....

Hilly i think your about right with tha mate. might be to low to notice any benefit.

Oh aye. I also have abox of 25mcgx30 T3's. what about these feckers? i prsume this is last kick stuff for gettingit the last of it off or would it be better starting low and now?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

if that all u have and cant get more save it for the last phase.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Team1 said:


> Yep fair point....
> 
> Hilly i think your about right with tha mate. might be to low to notice any benefit.
> 
> *Oh aye. I also have abox of 25mcgx30 T3's. what about these feckers? i prsume this is last kick stuff for gettingit the last of it off or would it be better starting low and now?*


Thats a little too little to have any real bearing, I mean typical starter dose for someone like you would be 2x 25mcg per day, so only a fortnights worth there.

If you could run that dose (reasonably gentle) from now and adjust as you go (kinda like throttling) it could be very handy... this stuff is usually dirt cheap anyway, might be worth starting now. If you come in too quick, throttle back or off completely, if you aren't coming in quick enough and have adjusted food/cardio, throttle it up a bit.

Totally up to you, you have proven you can get the fat off as is, like you say this is entering last kick phase now tho, so things might be different...


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

hilly said:


> if that all u have and cant get more save it for the last phase.


Could possibly get more but its all expenses that add up and im not wiling to go over the score with meds just for the sake of throwing everything in willy nilly.

Way i see it is that there are hundreds of natty guys do it every year and look great with just about nothing other than sweat and effort, so i should be able to do it with the help of some gear, fat burners and a small amound of other bits n bobs.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Team1 said:


> Could possibly get more but its all expenses that add up and im not wiling to go over the score with meds just for the sake of throwing everything in willy nilly.
> 
> Way i see it is that there are hundreds of natty guys do it every year and look great with just about nothing other than sweat and effort, so i should be able to do it with the help of some gear, fat burners and a small amound of other bits n bobs.


Very true mate, t3 only really burns cals. if you would rather do more cardio or eat less power to ya :thumb:


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

Team1 said:


> Could possibly get more but its all expenses that add up and im not wiling to go over the score with meds just for the sake of throwing everything in willy nilly.
> 
> Way i see it is that there are hundreds of natty guys do it every year and look great with just about nothing other than sweat and effort, so i should be able to do it with the help of some gear, fat burners and a small amound of other bits n bobs.


Good attitude rab


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Update

Weight shot up to 14st from 13st 7 after eating carbs again and a rather debaucherous weekend of filthy food

Calmed back down and im now 13st 8 but 100x fuller and a bit leaner

Wee snap.










Can see my chest starting to cut up a bit now which is pretty cool to see. Belly button area is sill the main area for fat congregaton the fcuker! ****ing me off

As i as away thurs/fri and the dragon has had today off ive been moderately cheating from thursday afternoon but nothing daft so look ok for it and have been doing plenty walking and trained this morning

Upping the cardio as of tomorrow to 25min am each day bar saturday


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

looking ripped there Rab


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Looking like prime rape material, can see why those two bum blockers have taken you on.


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks Galt. Been trying hard

Wee G. I can handle the odd rape if it means success.


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Wee G said:


> Looking like prime rape material, can see why those two bum blockers have taken you on.


x2

Wait till you see his legs. They make him spit roast material:lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

looking great Rab,again pic doesnt do you justice for how you actually look,need to get a quad shot up for all to see mate,those things deserve a pic of there own


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

weeman said:


> looking great Rab,again pic doesnt do you justice for how you actually look,need to get a quad shot up for all to see mate,those things deserve a pic of there own


Thanks mate. Need to get you or Rammers to take snaps at the gym one night then!

Pitty about my ghay calfs though!


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Wee G said:


> Looking like prime rape material, can see why those two bum blockers have taken you on.


Been thinking about this....

It would never be rape because Rab would always consent and enjoy it:laugh:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

dixie normus said:


> Been thinking about this....
> 
> It would never be rape because Rab would always consent and enjoy it:laugh:


You kinda ruining the role play mte

Rammersn Brian - Right Rab all this prep help doesnt come for free. Your gettin raped ya wee c*nt.

Me - Oh no please dont do that. Thats the worst thing that could happen. Im goign to put up SUCH a fight!


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Team1 said:


> Me - Oh no please dont do that. Thats the worst thing that could happen. Im goign to put up SUCH a fight!


We both know you like it rough:lol:


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

dixie normus said:


> We both know you like it rough:lol:


He's even more of a **** on here than he is on Esn - unbelievable!


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Simon m said:


> He's even more of a **** on here than he is on Esn - unbelievable!


Me or Rab? :lol:


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

dixie normus said:


> Me or Rab? :lol:


Both of you. Shouldn't surprise me as you come from a place were the fellas wear skirts - poofters the lot of you


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Simon m said:


> Both of you. Shouldn't surprise me as you come from a place were the fellas wear skirts - poofters the lot of you


Says the man who comes from the country that invented public schoolboy buggery:lol: :lol:


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

dixie normus said:


> Says the man who comes from the country that invented public schoolboy buggery:lol: :lol:


I was at a Public School and I can tell you, buggery was the least of your worries. I still get nightmares....


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Simon m said:


> I was at a Public School and I can tell you, buggery was the least of your worries. I still get nightmares....


You get nightmares??? Now that I don't believe.

Rab, I'm well impressed with that pic, cannae believe how much more ripped you are.

Now get a wheel pics up. :thumb:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

bump for wheel pic, the shape of these things is superb, once they get shredded they will be mind blowing. Fantastic outer and inner sweep, you don't often see that on taller dudes.


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks for the comments

Bulkaholic no i aint ever used growth.....only ever some test,deca and dbol untill the other wee when i started on some var and equibol. Starting to see and feel a difference in terms of hardness and pumps.



Gym Bunny said:


> You get nightmares??? Now that I don't believe.
> 
> Rab, I'm well impressed with that pic, cannae believe how much more ripped you are.
> 
> Now get a wheel pics up. :thumb:


Thanks GB. TBH im starting to feel a lttle more confident and in a way thats scary cos then i might actually have to get up on stage...which is a VERY scary thought!


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Leg Pics then



















I expect more questions about the floral pants and rather old and creepy looking teddy in the pic with no eyes....the former are fcuking cool end of story and the latter is my missus comfort teddy she has had sice she was a wean and refuses to throw out


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

WOW Rab! :thumb:

Pics are AWESOME!  

Freaky looking teddy needs killed...in the face. 

LMAO :lol:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

RedKola said:


> WOW Rab! :thumb:
> 
> Pics are AWESOME!
> 
> ...


The teddy is creepy innit. It has no eyes which makes it even worse!!!

Im Bringing it with me to Glenrothes and im gonna burst into you and Ramsays room in the middle of the night to attack you with it!


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Team1 said:


> The teddy is creepy innit. It has no eyes which makes it even worse!!!
> 
> *Im Bringing it with me to Glenrothes and im gonna burst into you and Ramsays room in the middle of the night to attack you with it*!


Wouldn't do that if I were you...Ramsay will [email protected] it's eyeless face!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

definatly looking good mate how many weeks till the show ure thinking of doing


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

hilly said:


> definatly looking good mate how many weeks till the show ure thinking of doing


9th of May so 7 weeks today i think mate.

Im not convinced its defo a Sunday as its always a Saturday

I have a wedding to go to on the Saturday which could be a nightmare. dont get me wrong though....a coolbag int he boot of my car is all i need. But i dont have a clue what im supposed to be doing the day before a show anyway. I see a lot of people spending it drunk so a wedding cant be that bad? :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Team1 said:


> 9th of May so 7 weeks today i think mate.
> 
> Im not convinced its defo a Sunday as its always a Saturday
> 
> I have a wedding to go to on the Saturday which could be a nightmare. dont get me wrong though....a coolbag int he boot of my car is all i need. But i dont have a clue what im supposed to be doing the day before a show anyway. I see a lot of people spending it drunk so a wedding cant be that bad? :lol:


NABBA always sat, UKBFF always sunday so sunday it is 

Nothing else useful to add just been lurking as usual


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> NABBA always sat, *UKBFF always sunday *so sunday it is
> 
> Nothing else useful to add just been lurking as usual


Wasnt in 2007 - was 19th May

NABBA was 5th

Caledonia was 12th

UKBFF was 19th - three consecutive Saturdays.

In fact, it was the same day as the NABBA Britain that year if I remember right?

What date was it last year? EDIT - checked and it was 16th - Sat.

Maybe been changed to bring in line with other qualifiers, or to miss clashing with another?

Who knows :lol:

Current date this year is def showing as a Sunday tho.


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

RedKola said:


> Wouldn't do that if I were you...Ramsay will [email protected] it's eyeless face!


I'd say there was zero chance that Ramsay would climb over Rab to get the teddy:lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

rs007 said:


> Wasnt in 2007 - was 19th May
> 
> NABBA was 5th
> 
> ...


Ah you're right about 2007 defo..... I was sure last year was a Sunday though was it not..???? :confused1:

Fck.... if not then I was more away with the goalie than I realised PMSL


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

bulkaholic said:


> Well lots of people all have different approach. If I do another show I will be getting absolutely smashed the whole day before. I went away week after my show on a lads golf weekend. spent from sat afternoon until 4am sunday morning drinking and looked awesome next day. Have to take into account I was stood on my own not next to other BB but I was so much drier.
> 
> That said don't know if I coul dbring myself to risk it. A lot of natty lads all use a good night out for dehydration so can't be all bad and a lot less risk of flattening out than diuretics unless you puke all night of course:lol:


For UKBFF last yr (and will be case this year) on top of other things I had to do, had to drink 1l dry white wine night before and 1l at 8am on day of show then 500mls one hr before stage.... works, no doubt, NOT pleasant though.... :tongue:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Ah you're right about 2007 defo..... I was sure last year was a Sunday though was it not..???? :confused1:
> 
> Fck.... if not then I was more away with the goalie than I realised PMSL


Weeman and me thought the same as you - weeman was def about it - but then we thought it through.

The BNBF is always on a sunday, both the Scottish and the British (don't know about other qualifiers) we reckon it was this that was confusing us?

I checked 2008, it was a Sat too.

Sunday is an odd one, pain in the ar$e for having work the next day... but then the day before is Sat and most folks have that off, ideal for chilling the day before, keeping the feet up, letting the last bit of water run through etc.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

rs007 said:


> Weeman and me thought the same as you - weeman was def about it - but then we thought it through.
> 
> The BNBF is always on a sunday, both the Scottish and the British (don't know about other qualifiers) we reckon it was this that was confusing us?
> 
> ...


Aye right enough about the day before etc thats handy.....

Last year though.... I thought there was parking round the venue etc available because it was a sunday.....? I must be losing it lmao.


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Keepign the feet up. **** sake man im gonna be in a church in rutherglen then a hotel in loch lomond. Fcuking nightmare


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Team1 said:


> Keepign the feet up. **** sake man im gonna be in a church in rutherglen then a hotel in loch lomond. Fcuking nightmare


Can't you get out of it?

Weddings are a crock of sh1t anyway! :lol:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

RedKola said:


> Can't you get out of it?
> 
> Weddings are a crock of sh1t anyway! :lol:


Id love to but its a good friend of Fionas and she is only having like 50 folk so she obviously means a lot to her if Flo is invited with such tight numbers. So i said we should go and ill work round it.

Im gonna look like a tanned junkie though aint I? I have quite a long thin face as it is off season nevermind the day before the show. SHed probably be better leaving me at home :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

lol Rab day before show wedding is LAST place you wanna be but if you cant get out of it so be it,just have to make the best of the situ.

Remember you will p1ssing like a racehorse,drinking umpteen litres of water all day steadily,eating loads of carbs every cpl hours if you do a carb up,off the back of that you will feel pregnant and bloated,mind a thousand miles away worrying about the next day which will in turn stress you out and potentially make you water up etc etc etc

lol day before the show i think the only people i have ever seen is Ser,Rams and L.A. and briefly at that lol

but then again i am a stressball come last days into shows!


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Might be good for taking my mind off things. WOnt be an issue with temptation of eating things i shouldnt when you know whats coming the next day

Fcuk it. I am where i am and thats that. I (and my **** gurus) can see where i am come that week and what ive to do that day. If it means committing blasphemy in a church by ****ing in a bottle while eating swet tattie mash and injecting test prop then so be it


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

Rab

For once I'm being serious mate, your attitude is excellent - I admire you.

Where exactly is the comp being held? Youi never know me and Alex might fly up and abuse you.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Simon m said:


> Rab
> 
> For once I'm being serious mate, your attitude is excellent - I admire you.
> 
> Where exactly is the comp being held? Youi never know me and Alex might fly up and abuse you.


Paisley town hall on May 9th :thumbup1:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

As weeman says mate. Its a sunday though so not ideal for work and all that.

Dont be hasty though Si. I aint had the bottle to actually stick my neck out and say for sure im doing this sh!t...im just doign the prep and seeing if im good enough. How i feel on this issue varies from day to day and from mirror to mirror


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

DO IT no backing out

Your looking spot on mate do it


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

You better be competing Rab or I'll get Rams and Bri to bum you hardcore style!! :thumb:


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

RedKola said:


> You better be competing Rab or I'll not let Rams and Bri to bum you hardcore style!! :thumb:


Fixed....geez woman what are you trying to do, demotivate him.

killer guns btw pow pow boom


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

the truth is that i have this feeling of me walking out there and looking like a skinny lanky fool tbh...and one of those guys you see each year that you wonder how on earth they could bring themselves to getting up there in that nick!

this is no fish for compliments btw, just some honesty regarding the issues i need to overcome to be confident enough to do this sh!t. Id bet im not the first or last person to feel like that!

Ive been thinking it through in a lot more detail recently and it seems scary! So ill just soldier on, get into the best shape I possible can and then see how that leaves me looking and feeling.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Hey up fuknuts, worry not your friendly show correspondant will help you.

1. You are not fat.

2. You have legs.

3. I'm assuming you won't pose to the theme from My Little Pony.

Ergo, you will not be the worst thing in a first timers class by a million miles. Being early in your career or whatever matters not a **** - so you might not have a lot of thickness etc but if you can get PROPERLY lean, on stage, under lights, covered in axle grease, in tiny little pants, you'll look great.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Rab anyone competing for the first time will be nervous. i bloody am. I get nervous before my meeting with my prep bloke. Get it done big fella


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Team1 said:


> *the truth is that i have this feeling of me walking out there and looking like a skinny lanky fool tbh...and one of those guys you see each year that you wonder how on earth they could bring themselves to getting up there in that nick!*
> 
> this is no fish for compliments btw, just some honesty regarding the issues i need to overcome to be confident enough to do this sh!t. Id bet im not the first or last person to feel like that!
> 
> Ive been thinking it through in a lot more detail recently and it seems scary! So ill just soldier on, get into the best shape I possible can and then see how that leaves me looking and feeling.


you are not that guy mate,believe me,rams and i would have told you by now you [email protected] 

If its any consolation we all feel like that,year after year,its normal:thumbup1:


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

Rab

We only regret those things we don't do in life (except getting anally raped by Weeman et al!)

Go for it mate


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Well as a nupdate ive had a lot on my mind this week with worrying about my missus as its a hard time for her right now. Been hard and work is also dragging me down. My boss is a fcuking tosser ad im going t up puncing the specks of his face and we are under a lot of presure

Got delts and triceps done tonight.

A fella at the gym who is doing the NABBA first timers and also the UKBFF classic the same as me (possibly) picked up on this tonight and started some games. said i should "go for it wee man" and started talking smack about his legs coming up good when they aint the best...hitting bicep shots etc

Complimets do nothing for me, that sh!t lightes a fire in me.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Team1 said:


> Well as a nupdate ive had a lot on my mind this week with worrying about my missus as its a hard time for her right now. Been hard and work is also dragging me down. My boss is a fcuking tosser ad im going t up puncing the specks of his face and we are under a lot of presure
> 
> Got delts and triceps done tonight.
> 
> ...


haha he sounds like a right tool. id just laugh and make it a goal to come in better conditioned than him


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Team1 said:


> Well as a nupdate ive had a lot on my mind this week with worrying about my missus as its a hard time for her right now. Been hard and work is also dragging me down. My boss is a fcuking tosser ad im going t up puncing the specks of his face and we are under a lot of presure
> 
> Got delts and triceps done tonight.
> 
> ...


lovin it mate!!!! use that sh1t!!!

As an insight (being his 'prep guy') he did hear about this a few days ago but i dont know who from and he asked me,i said yeah i reckon your doing it,certainly caliber enough and before he could say anything else i also told him it was Rams and i who are giving helping hand here on into show,soit stopped him.

Tell me mate,did he come over to you and ask what size your arms were tonight and start banging on about this size of his forearms? also if he did what size did he tell you his arms were?

He came over bumping his gums about how good his looked and something about that exchange between you two,which is the reason i ended up with the cannons and delts out tonight mate,i may not be in his nik (at the moment...) but i felt he needed serving on the muscle front:thumb:

He was actually telling me last week that he felt his arms werent far off the size of mine:confused1: :lol: tonight he changed his tune :lol: :lol: like the guy but he needs to calm down and take a humble pill,others in there are actually getting p1ssed off with him and wouldnt like to see the guy ending up disliked due to his lack of tact!

and dont worry about his wee man quip,he calls me that (he doesnt know my name online is weeman) regardless of the fact i outweigh him by 3st and shorter by over 2'' :lol: :lol:

You looked ace tonight mate,stop worrying about the abs,you are right where you should be right now and felt chuffed for you looking at you,you are both gnr do really well this year i reckon,will be good battle between you both in classics


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

Team1 said:


> Well as a nupdate ive had a lot on my mind this week with worrying about my missus as its a hard time for her right now. Been hard and work is also dragging me down. My boss is a fcuking tosser ad im going t up puncing the specks of his face and we are under a lot of presure
> 
> Got delts and triceps done tonight.
> 
> ...


 I'd have belted the ****er.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Rab if it's any consolation my boss has issues as well.Last year before the wedding i persuaded him to let me do some overtime which was a challenge. Now i'm not bothered about doing it his is moaning due to the fact i'm not.

Keep fighting big fella


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

weeman said:


> lovin it mate!!!! use that sh1t!!!
> 
> As an insight (being his 'prep guy') he did hear about this a few days ago but i dont know who from and he asked me,i said yeah i reckon your doing it,certainly caliber enough and before he could say anything else i also told *him it was Rams and i who are giving helping hand here on into show,soit stopped him.*
> 
> ...


What you mean "it stopped him"? :lol:

Yes came over saying about the show, then how great his legs were looking and how big his forearms are and asking how big my arms are to which i replied 16 & 3/4 dry n cold right now..to which he didnt say much as he was probably surprised as my biceps aint big but peak quite well and triceps drop ok so gives a bigger reading than he maybe expected

So what did he say about the convo? it was more of me answering minimal answers and trying to get on with training whilst he taked gash :confused1: . I dont have time for gash talk whilst training. My days consist of cardio, work, traiinng, cooking, eating and family. Thats all i have time for...forum time is being reduced by the day too.

I can see my tolerance for just about anything that will disrupt these prioites and their tight time frames, severely dropping over the coming weeks. Its defo coming :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Team1 said:


> *What you mean "it stopped him"?* :lol:
> 
> Yes came over saying about the show, then how great his legs were looking and how big his forearms are and asking how big my arms are to which i replied 16 & 3/4 dry n cold right now..to which he didnt say much as he was probably surprised as my biceps aint big but peak quite well and triceps drop ok so gives a bigger reading than he maybe expected
> 
> ...


lol i mean its like he isnt able to comprehend that everyone is chasing the same goal and has ended up with a very us and them attitude,never seems to sink into him,i've helped give advice out to you,stephen C,big Scott and jason himself obviously and it never seems to sink into him that as far as i'm concerned i'll help everyone equally as i want the best for everyone,no matter how little or how big the helping hand is i give,i think he feels it should be one camp against the other,which it just isnt going to be.

Yeah he doesnt know when to shut up and let people get on with things,other night i was fst'ing chest and he was trying to talk to me all throught the first 4 fkn sets:cursing: :cursing: i say trying as i didnt answer once and eventually he twigged.

Yep mate your tolerance will drop significantly for anything that gets in the way,thats normal,my tolerance has already changed because i feel very man on a mission now,god help Jase when i start getting mid diet and into 'fuk right off' mode :lol: :lol:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

****ed off

just had a meal. Still hungry and my aunt appears with birthday cake for us.

THing is i dot even like fcukin birthday cake but i want it. i want it so bad.

THats the first ive felt quie annoyed about food.

Im guessign it only gets worse from here on in


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

stop complainin. it was my birthday 2 weeks ago and mum had all the family round with a spread on donuts/cake the fcking works and i didnt have abite of fooook all just my normal meals.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Team1 said:


> the truth is that i have this feeling of me walking out there and looking like a skinny lanky fool tbh...and one of those guys you see each year that you wonder how on earth they could bring themselves to getting up there in that nick!
> 
> this is no fish for compliments btw, just some honesty regarding the issues i need to overcome to be confident enough to do this sh!t. Id bet im not the first or last person to feel like that!
> 
> Ive been thinking it through in a lot more detail recently and it seems scary! So ill just soldier on, get into the best shape I possible can and then see how that leaves me looking and feeling.


Rightio Rab, time to play dirty. If you don't do this comp I shall tell Rilla you chickened out. He will then ride you like a cowboy on a bucking bronco F.O.R.E.V.E.R.

In all seriousness even when you were natty you had one of the best and most balanced physiques on MP and ESN. You not only have the upper body, you have the wheels and unusually for a tall guy you don't look lanky but have nice full muscle bellies.

Also Weeman and Rams are not known for their tact and flattery. If they thought you were pish they'd have said. Far as I can make out both are cheering you on. If you don't believe in youreself believe in their experience and knowledge. They might rip it out of you btwouldn't let you stand on stage if they thought you'd humiliate yourself.

Finally, am impressed with the extra mass you've added to the wheels. Still nicely balanced. Loving the hawaiian print undercrackers tho I was expecting the psychodelic green monstrosities. :lol:


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> If you don't do this comp I shall tell Rilla you
> 
> chickened out. He will then ride you like a cowboy on a bucking bronco F.O.R.E.V.E.R.


not when I've got his back. Rilla would wish his Daddy got off at Haymarket if he tried to ride my Ayrshire bro:lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

dixie normus said:


> not when I've got his back. Rilla would wish his Daddy got off at Haymarket if he tried to ride my Ayrshire bro:lol:


Dixie, stop undermining my blackmail techniques. :ban: I am trying to encourage him here. :lol:

Rab has huge potential and I'd love to see him compete. Hell we could even have an ESN whipround for the most outrageous posing trunks on the planet.

I think there would be a test explosion if all of you were in the same room.


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Dixie, stop undermining my blackmail techniques. :ban: I am trying to encourage him here. :lol:
> 
> Rab has huge potential and I'd love to see him compete. Hell we could even have an ESN whipround for the most outrageous posing trunks on the planet.
> 
> I think there would be a test explosion if all of you were in the same room.


 Lys

Rab's going to do it, have no doubt of that and we all know that he'll do well, so there's no need to threaten him (but it is fun)


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Weight down to 13st 6 this morning post ****, so hoping for 13st 5 on Friday morning a bit flat but tighter again.

GB thanks for the kind words but they are like water off a ducks back. Its a bit like telling someone with depression to get a grip. I seem to have chronic low confidence lol.. Obviously in ther there is some sort of self belief else i wouldnt be bothering.....Its just not easy i tell ye!

I did something i felt ashamed of last night...shaved my legs. COuld only manage half my calfs before i felt as if i had lost so much dignity down the plug hole that i had to stop to avoid death....so have half shaved calfs lol

hit the sunbed tonight and start mt2 in a bit. get some colour on me


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Team1 said:


> Weight down to 13st 6 this morning post ****, so hoping for 13st 5 on Friday morning a bit flat but tighter again.
> 
> GB thanks for the kind words but they are like water off a ducks back. Its a bit like telling someone with depression to get a grip. I seem to have chronic low confidence lol.. Obviously in ther there is some sort of self belief else i wouldnt be bothering.....Its just not easy i tell ye!
> 
> ...


PMSL at the shaving :lol:

The confidence thing, fingers crossed you might be like me, I kinda suspect you may be. I am not confident generally - even less so right now, hate large gatherings of people and detest being centre of attention - but when I walk on stage its like something changes. I chill right out, confidence kicks in, I feel right at home.

Caught me off guard on my first show so it did, but wasn't entirely unwelcome lol.

The anticipation of any event is ALWAYS worse than the event itself IMO, I reckon once you are there - assuming you decide to go for it because no one will judge you if you don't - you will switch into the mode. Your physique is good, it fits the judging criteria perfectly, your posing is good, your overall presentation is superb. As for the likes of posing routine and all that bollocks, well, if you are confident stringing any old poses together smoothly, its not even like you ahve to worry about that come the day, just get some basic transitions in your head, and go with it.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

rs007 said:


> PMSL at the shaving :lol:
> 
> The confidence thing, fingers crossed you might be like me, I kinda suspect you may be. I am not confident generally - even less so right now, hate large gatherings of people and detest being centre of attention - but when I walk on stage its like something changes. I chill right out, confidence kicks in, I feel right at home.
> 
> ...


totally true:thumbup1:

As for the last bit,about the posing,dang Rab i've mad ehalf my routines up as i go along,hence the general gashness but power posing way i go about it lololol


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Team1 said:


> Weight down to 13st 6 this morning post ****, so hoping for 13st 5 on Friday morning a bit flat but tighter again.
> 
> *GB thanks for the kind words but they are like water off a ducks back. Its a bit like telling someone with depression to get a grip. I seem to have chronic low confidence lol.. Obviously in ther there is some sort of self belief else i wouldnt be bothering.....Its just not easy i tell ye!*
> 
> ...


The Rilla threat was meant to make you giggle.

I think the mind games are the worst part of prep, everyone is telling you how good you look but you just can't see it and the fear and doubts caused by restricted food and cardio do not help.

But I do echo what I said before, Weeman and Rams would not lie to you about your potential and they've both competed so *do* know.

Get Fi to shave your legs? Maybe it'll feel less like you're destroying your dignity, or veet, cause that'll do them all and then it's done.

MT2 made me feel a little nauseous at the start, I couldn't eat, but the symptoms do go away. Start the jabs before bed maybe? The Dynamic Duo (that's you 2 Rams, Bri) will set you right.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Also ment to add,theres fuk all wrong with shaving your legs *** boy,you wouldnt like it if Fi left hers to grow wild year round no? exactly,its the 21st century mate,get that jungle off,been shaving mine since i was 18 lol

And thanks Lys for thinking Rams and i know what we are doing,just goes to prove that we have fooled everyone :lol :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

weeman said:


> Also ment to add,theres fuk all wrong with shaving your legs *** boy,you wouldnt like it if Fi left hers to grow wild year round no? exactly,its the 21st century mate,get that jungle off,been shaving mine since i was 18 lol
> 
> *Tart* :tt2:
> 
> And thanks Lys for thinking Rams and i know what we are doing,just goes to prove that we have fooled everyone :lol :lol:


Arrrrgh! Shut it you, am trying to instill some confidence into the lad and here you go undermining it. Jeez. And people say women are contrary.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Gym Bunny said:


> Arrrrgh! Shut it you, am trying to instill some confidence into the lad and here you go undermining it. Jeez. And people say women are contrary.


GB. Rab sees the clumsy circus/2 stoogies act that passes for our training multiple times weekly; suffice to say he probably doesn't have much confidence in us at all tbh, certainly not because we managed to fluke our way onto a stage in half decent condition once or twice :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

rs007 said:


> GB. Rab sees the clumsy circus/2 stoogies act that passes for our training multiple times weekly; suffice to say he probably doesn't have much confidence in us at all tbh, certainly not because we managed to fluke our way onto a stage in half decent condition once or twice :lol: :lol: :lol:


Good point :lol: The way the pair of you crack up this board I'm surprised any training gets done in the gym at all.

Think we need some vids...and not because I have a thing about Scottish accents at all. :rolleye:


----------



## nosusjoe (Mar 15, 2010)

Team1 said:


> Weight down to 13st 6 this morning post ****, so hoping for 13st 5 on Friday morning a bit flat but tighter again.
> 
> GB thanks for the kind words but they are like water off a ducks back. Its a bit like telling someone with depression to get a grip. I seem to have chronic low confidence lol.. Obviously in ther there is some sort of self belief else i wouldnt be bothering.....Its just not easy i tell ye!
> 
> ...


 hey bro do what you want. Its your body. If someone picks on you over this its probaby because they feel sh*ty about the way they look or they hate the way thier life turned out. I'm from Jersey shore so I deal with this sh*t all the time. I tell them Don't hate me because you aint me.Ya little girl. Then I proceed to put my foot in thier Ars. Then who looks like the B*tch.


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Good point :lol: The way the pair of you crack up this board I'm surprised any training gets done in the gym at all.
> 
> Think we need some vids...and not because I have a thing about Scottish accents at all. :rolleye:


Once this sh!t is over and ther is some carry on back in my life then i sal shoot some videos of the homos at work GB

Training a lot in a closer gym than the same one as the two fud heads. for quickness mostly. Basic but not a bad thing a lot of the time.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

rs007 said:


> GB. Rab sees the clumsy circus/2 stoogies act that passes for our training multiple times weekly; suffice to say he probably doesn't have much confidence in us at all tbh, certainly not because we managed to fluke our way onto a stage in half decent condition once or twice :lol: :lol: :lol:


This is truer than many probably want to believe :lol: :lol:



Team1 said:


> Once this sh!t is over and ther is some carry on back in my life then i sal shoot some videos of the homos at work GB
> 
> Training a lot in a closer gym than the same one as the two fud heads. for quickness mostly. Basic but not a bad thing a lot of the time.


lmao suits me down to a T mate,pretty soon i'll be in 'can't take a pic without a half naked weeman flexing' mode :lol: :lol:

Dont forget to come down to gym so we can cast critique mate,by the way pm me,got funny that will tickle you


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

I take back everything i said about Weeman and RS.

I seen another side to them tonight and i didnt like it. They are a pair of tossers and nobody should listen to a word they say

Tossers


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Team1 said:


> I take back everything i said about Weeman and RS.
> 
> I seen another side to them tonight and i didnt like it. They are a pair of tossers and nobody should listen to a word they say
> 
> Tossers


You can't post something like that without elaborating...Spill the beans.


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> You can't post something like that without elaborating...Spill the beans.


1. took away my friday night curry

2. took away my honey and milk in my porridge

3. added in another 25 min session of cardio

4. In general just tossers


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Team1 said:


> I take back everything i said about Weeman and RS.
> 
> I seen another side to them tonight and i didnt like it. They are a pair of tossers and nobody should listen to a word they say
> 
> Tossers


Hey, back the fvck RIGHT up ****

I sat there all quiet mostly, for a reason - Brian and me don't always agree you know - but I can't handle the way he slams himself down on the floor kicking and pounding his fists in a tantrum when I disagree with him openly :lol:

So you can take that tosser remark back, with respect to me at least :lol:

Keep the curry in I say, and a few other treats that night, next day I would maybe have the odd thing, but if I were you, this close to comp time, I'd filter out bread for pretty much the same reason I suggested filtering out milk - it does odd things to people, and most folks aren't even aware of it.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

milk is for babies, and honey is for bees

Now apart from your whining you don't hold much resemblance to a baby, and I am sure as fvck you aint a bee - are you buzzy boy?

Well fvcking shut it then

Honestly, the amount of whining - this journal will be almost as bad as mine in no time :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Team1 said:


> 1. took away my friday night curry
> 
> 2. took away my honey and milk in my porridge
> 
> ...


Oh dear.

But at least you are still getting porridge! Some of the other poor souls prepping at the mo are on really restricted carbs. i.e. oats before training and that's it!

RS...I would love you forever and ever if a weeman temper tantrum video made it's way onto the forum. But yes, you and weeman are both utter tossers. Poor Rab. :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

PS you are quite handy with the chilli - ever tried making your own curries? Tomato based?

You can have a fvcking top class chicken tikka masala, home made, and with a bit of savvy it is more or less diet compliant - could certianly tank yourself up on it on a friday night, almost a cheek to call it a cheat really.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Gym Bunny said:


> Oh dear.
> 
> But at least you are still getting porridge! Some of the other poor souls prepping at the mo are on really restricted carbs. i.e. oats before training and that's it!
> 
> RS...I would love you forever and ever if a weeman temper tantrum video made it's way onto the forum. *But yes, you and weeman are both utter tossers. Poor Rab.* :lol:


You dont even know anything ANYWAY cos you are just a girl and they don't know anything ANYWAY

So there

girls smell


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

rs007 said:


> Hey, back the fvck RIGHT up ****
> 
> I sat there all quiet mostly, for a reason - Brian and me don't always agree you know - but I can't handle the way he slams himself down on the floor kicking and pounding his fists in a tantrum when I disagree with him openly :lol:
> 
> ...


See i got the impression you didnt fully agree...and looked to you a few times for back up...but none came..thus you are a tosser too

So bread out full stop?

Ill follow WeeFuds harshness and see what happens. Worst tha can happen is ill be miserable and flatter, best case is ill come in quicker!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

rs007 said:


> You dont even know anything ANYWAY cos you are just a girl and they don't know anything ANYWAY
> 
> So there
> 
> girls smell


I rest my case. :lol: :lol: :lol:

HOWEVER...If you were to post a diet compliant chicken tikka masala recipe I would change my mind. :drool:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Team1 said:


> I take back everything i said about Weeman and RS.
> 
> I seen another side to them tonight and i didnt like it. They are a pair of tossers and nobody should listen to a word they say
> 
> Tossers





Team1 said:


> 1. took away my friday night curry
> 
> 2. took away my honey and milk in my porridge
> 
> ...





rs007 said:


> Hey, back the fvck RIGHT up ****
> 
> I sat there all quiet mostly, for a reason - Brian and me don't always agree you know - but I can't handle the way he slams himself down on the floor kicking and pounding his fists in a tantrum when I disagree with him openly :lol:
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

ok you pair of manbitches listen up

In your diet monged minds i said i was taking away his friday night curry,now had you not been in 'depleted hate cvnts who can eat' mode you may have heard the following.

Me-(lat flaring in my super boil washed skin tight fleece) if i was in your shoes would add the cardio and pick between friday and saturday cheat,pick one of the two nights and go daft that night,but dont do both,look on the bright side at least i'm not saying take away carbs on your day to day diet where you would suffer like fuk.

What you both witnessed-

Bri standing in his ill fitting skin tight fleece that should have been binned years ago coupled with his chubbed up self,tho huge bursting at the seams site abused arms,thinking he looks hench and full but looks like Matt Lucas in a tight fleece.

What you both heard-

oooooooooooooooooooo curry oooooooooooooo no ooooooooooooooo dont ooooooooooooo cardio oooooooooooooooo more of ooooooooooo taking carbs away ooooooooooooooooo suffer like fuk.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Brian

Fuk you

In the Ass


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Team1 said:


> Brian
> 
> Fuk you
> 
> In the Ass


You mong - thats exactly what he wants :lol:

TBH I did have diet ears on, I get panic attacks and a tight chest just hearing about OTHER folks getting food taken off them these days :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Will try and find diet compliant chicken tikka recipe, I do ahve it somewhere, but the basic jist is actually more or less the same as Rabs chillie - jsut different spices etc, and different meat obviously.

Chicken - can't remember exact marinade, but natty yoghurt and lime juice def feature heavily, this is left over night.

Sauce, finely chopped and sweated onion, tinned tomatos (can use actual tomatoes, tastes better if you use decent ones), then after that its all in teh herbs and spices - FRESH ginger and garlic, lemon juice, cumin seeds, and right at the end, a bit of garam masala.

Salt to taste, wee bit of tomato puree might be needed.

Oh and the most important bit - tonnes of fresh chopped coriander to garnish on the plate.

Most "curries" can be made diet compliant if you work round the clarified butter that the indian type curries use.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i would probs use some low fat fromaige fray from tesco. mix this with lemon juice and ure preferd spice tikka etc. then marinate chicken in thsi over night. then fry onions and whatever else you would normaly have then add the chicken mixture. could possibly add a little coconut milk here depending on fmacros you were looking for low fat or higher fat but lower carb.

me personally would throw some sultanas in also.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

hilly said:


> i would probs use some low fat fromaige fray from tesco. mix this with lemon juice and ure preferd spice tikka etc. then marinate chicken in thsi over night. then fry onions and whatever else you would normaly have then add the chicken mixture. could possibly add a little coconut milk here depending on fmacros you were looking for low fat or higher fat but lower carb.
> 
> me personally would throw some sultanas in also.


Coconut milk? Sultanas? In a fvkcing tikka masala?

Each to their own :lol:

Could make a cracking basis for a thai curry or a mild korma type tho - thing is, with coconut milk, you have such a low margin - just a little too much, and you are way over on requirements - why I tend to limit fats a little toward the end of prep tbh, too much of a loose cannon if you don't have it exactly nailed.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

very true mate but the low fat fromaige fray is an excellent thing to use. i think its like 30 cals per 100g.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

hilly said:


> very true mate but the low fat fromaige fray is an excellent thing to use. i think its like 30 cals per 100g.


Never tried it - could it make good protein desserts and stuff? Maybe that, little bit of strawb protein powder, and little bit of strawb jam folded in?

Cheescake filling?

Will get a tub tonight and have a play, although I do get a bit nervy about dairy close to show time, def smooths me off somehow - allergy maybe? :confused1:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Yes, im just gonna play things very safe and keep back from the dairy and bread then.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

rs007 said:


> Never tried it - could it make good protein desserts and stuff? Maybe that, little bit of strawb protein powder, and little bit of strawb jam folded in?
> 
> Cheescake filling?
> 
> Will get a tub tonight and have a play, although I do get a bit nervy about dairy close to show time, def smooths me off somehow - allergy maybe? :confused1:


yes mate, i used to mix it with low sugar jam or frozen berry mix from tesco with frozen grapes/berries in etc and bang it in the freezer.

cheescake filling yes but it wouldnt have the same texture. i have intended to try this just not had the chance.

Ive also mixed it with choc protein powder and raisens/cinnamon or added museli etc but this is no good when dieting more sweet treats when refeeding etc.

great to coat chicken in when dieting to add a little flavour/marindate to keep dry etc.


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

So starting outdoor cardio as its much harder and i recon more effective.

5am this morning pitch black. Me witht he hoodie and tammy hat on out jogging/power walking, ipod in with the rocky sountrack playing.

Felt hard as fukin nails!

:lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Team1 said:


> So starting outdoor cardio as its much harder and i recon more effective.
> 
> 5am this morning pitch black. Me witht he hoodie and tammy hat on out jogging/power walking, ipod in with the rocky sountrack playing.
> 
> ...


it wakes you up eh? lolol i do mine at 9am eod after i drop Lauren off,Power Rangers on the (new awesome vid/mp3 player Ser got me:thumbspeed walking so fast around the three towns that my sonic boom sets of car alarms as i pass them.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

as gym is closed 2moro i will be doing the speed walking thing also weeman altho doubt i will set car alarms off with my small arms lol


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

hilly said:


> as gym is closed 2moro i will be doing the speed walking thing also weeman altho doubt i will set car alarms off with my small arms lol


Not looking that small in your avatar mate, in fact, looking fvcking superb, what a physique you have been building there - got to be one of the most improved/biggest leaps of progress on here IMO Tiny wiast packed with detail, natural wide shoulders, and I know from your previous avatar you have a cracking set of pins on ya - foresee good things for you mate, keep up the hard work!

Rab - BREAD ROLLS, SWEET HONEY, LOVELY CREAMY MILK

Get it up ye ya big fvckin james blunt lookalike!!!!!!!!!!!!! 1:45am stealth attack baby, comin' right at you - IN YOUR FACE ****!!!!!!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Shit yeah thats what I am talking about


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

You just made a big mistake Rammers.

BIG MISTAKE!

Im far too knackerd to do anything right now hough. Went to bed fcuked last night, then couldnt get to sleep. woke up at 1.30 and got up for work before realising the time. couldnt get back to sleep till after 3 or sumit and had a sore belly as if i was starving

im blaming the start of clen and shal promptly stop the crap again. man it really doenst agree with me!

Chronic night and im so tired today i missed cardio for the first time in the 6 weeks or summit ive been doing it


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Going better today. Off work this weekend but still got up and went out for a 30 in power walk at 7.30am. Just did a further 30 min on the bike

Other than a bowl of honey nutcornfakes i aint cheated today but im just about to get a curry, some ice cream, a cream cake and some caramel short cake. Oh SOme red wine too

Signed up for the UKBFF Paisley show today in Planetbodybuild. Stuck the neck out now motherfcuker


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

had this for a cheat last night [post 2nd session of cardio

cream and jam cake

pompadoms & spicy onions

lamb masaledar and fried rice

half pint of cobra

ice cream with toffee sauce

large red wine

2 milky way crispy rolls

200ml of tropicana fresh orange juice

litre of water & creatine and other supps

protein shake

bed

Went from 13st 3 to 13st 5 and look tight and fuller today today. seemto have soaked it all up fine.

need to change to prop now i think. got my melanotan mixed up ready to start too. moisturising with tea tree lotion after washing to try and improve the quaity and condition of my skin.

Chest is and has been injured for some time now. just having to work round and still get the job done


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Bad night

Got stripped off to asses progress for Weeman and he threatend to rape me..then proceeded to take 30g carbs off me

What a tosser

On the up side this means i can have more carbs with brekkie and post workout and save me cooking and eating wholegrain rice every fcuking day. just die of carb cravings mid day.

I can say for the first time during this thoughthat i personally see improvement this week in my upper body so it must have come in quicker as most weeksi think im getting nowhere untill told otherwise


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Things have been progressing well. some pics to post

Nipped into the gym today after work and had the worst workout of my life i think. felt this horrid empty feeling inside and just couldnt get it done like i should have. really pathetic. I think the diet/cardio etc is really starting to pinch and let me know what its all about now!!!

PS - Weeman is a tosser of epic proportions :lol: sorry...i mean Weehitler. I hate him so bad


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Sounds about normal mate :lol:

That avatar is awesome mate, I really rate your physique and potential - can't wait to see how you develop as time goes on...


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

That means alot to me coming from you mate - my drunken washed up hero :lol:

Once ths is finished and whatever is required post competition, i hope to take a bit of time to relax from the eating BS and take it easy. Overthe next year though i would like to gain 3 or 4 solid pounds of tissue and keep BF low.

Im getting hitched next July so prob wont be competing as its a sress not needed in the run p to that kind of event. If however i keep lean and gently diet down over a long period it could be an option

Id love to improve on my width and cafs inparticualr...both of which is a tall order as the frame and structure just isnt there. Slight improvements though will go a long way i suppose to makig me as complete as possible.

I dont intend to get much bigger in general and would be happy to maintain my weight at the usual 14-15st mark off season but in better condition than of previous

I have learned so much over the past year and much of that is thanks to the two fud heads...aka Weehitler and Rammers Hilton Man-Hunk


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

full avvy pic fao Hunky Hilton


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

lookin nice and lean in the shot mate great stuff. any front on pics???

i feel you on the ****ty workouts. im totally blowing out my **** at the moment i try to avoid stairs at all costs lmao


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Team1 said:


> Things have been progressing well. some pics to post
> 
> Nipped into the gym today after work and had the worst workout of my life i think. felt this horrid empty feeling inside and just couldnt get it done like i should have. really pathetic. I think the diet/cardio etc is really starting to pinch and let me know what its all about now!!!
> 
> *PS - Weeman is a tosser of epic proportions * :lol: * sorry...i mean Weehitler. I hate him so bad*


 :surrender: :lol: :lol: :lol:

thats the way workouts usually feel just about this point mate  dont worry,it'll get worse:thumb:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Good to know mate lol

Well yesterday was an epic failure. 10 min cardio in the morning but my ass was so sore and swolen i couldnt do it. workou was gash and felt a bit ill, go home and lay up most of the day whilst Fiona cooked my meals for me bless her. Never did my PM cardio as by this time i could hardly walk or move with my ass

Felt a bit better but come 9pm i started feeling feverish and was burning up. Went to bed and i was on fire. Sweat like a poof in a sausage factory all night...never sweat like that in my life...seriously. bed was soaking through

Feel ok this morning though so my immune system seems to have wet to work quite well. Still have a very sore ass but not as bad. limped my way through 45min on the exercise bike there to try and make up for yesterday. Will go a wee walk in a min to loosen this ass of

To offset yesterdays Sh1tness though, i went lower carb than the plan. only had appx 75gram or summit


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

you still nipping down tonight mate? will be there usual time,need to look at you and your nemesis tonight


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Yes mate. will train from 4 so will be finished for you's coming in at 5? That right?

No honey nut cornflakes this morning or nuthin. Im serious me! :lol:

eeling fine besides my ass which is sheer agony mate no joke


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Team1 said:


> Feeling fine besides my ass which is sheer agony mate no joke


Which of the two of them did it to you mate? WeeHitler or Rammers?

Just let me know and I'll sort them out with a good dry bumming at the Scottish. Fight bumming with bumming, thats what I always say.


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

PMSL

Surprise surprise it was WeeHitler that did it to me the b&stard. Honestly. I told him to be gentle bit he just went breenging in the b&stard :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

you loved it.

Wee G,i'll talcum powder my @ss so the buming i receive is extra dry :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

he looks even better now:thumbup1:

sorry for taking up so much time tonight rab,on plus note was pleasure helping you as your a natural fkn poser mate,your routine is gnr really show your physique off big time from what i saw and helped you with tonight.

Dont forget Rab,just because i spend most of my time talking about your negative bits and things that need adjusted and held differently/brought in more,doesnt mean i am overlooking your stand out traits and positives,its just the way i feel is best to work with guys,you take everything on the chin,listen, and are a blessing to guide mate,you communicate well and that is key to getting all of this where it needs to be.

If you'll think back to earlier in the room when i was making you go over and over poses it was only a cpl at best i was concentrating on as you have all the rest pinned,you have way more positives than negatives,keep remembering that,keep the fires burning mate,its all gnr be worth it


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks mate. needed that as im struggling today...and prob will be as of now.

extended my cardio route by 10 min this morning. HARD!


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Team1 said:


> *my ass was so sore and swolen*
> 
> *i could hardly walk or move with my ass*
> 
> ...


I think I'm beggining to understand the type of cardio Weeman has you lot all doing:rolleyes:

Brian, when can you book me in mate, I always said i'd do whatever it took to get in shape, will I bring the lube or do you already have it in bulk:confused1:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Stephen. Don't joke with him. He tries to come across nicey nicey all Mr Jokey McJokemaker... But he is a bad bad man!


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Things going good but now very very hard and im understanding now all the crazy **** people talk about during prep.

Made a large improvement in the last few days but still have some way to go yet. going to be doing my very bestest

Did a tan trial runthis morning with a coat of jan tana spray stuff. getting a bit darker and it really makes a difference

Kinda half considering dieting my fukin ass off this week and doing the NABBA next Saturday...although i wont be 100%, it would be good as a trial run for Paisley


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Go for it dude


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

ooooooooooooooooooh this throws a different slant on things indeed 

will pm you shortly mate


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Ooooh Rab, you gotta do the Nabba! :thumb:

(only if you wanna, no pressure like!  )


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Im honest....Im terrified and it would be easier not to do it and use the "not qute ready" as an excuse...but a valid one i suppose


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

From your pictures and from what Ramsay and Brian have been saying I reckon you should give it a bash, like you say - a trial run for Paisley! :thumb:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

If your lower body keeps coming in at the rate it has over the last few days then its entirely viable mate,pm'd you with thoughts


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

Team1 said:


> Im honest....Im terrified and it would be easier not to do it and use the "not qute ready" as an excuse...but a valid one i suppose


Rab do it it's a great ida and I'll send you the anabolic eye patch as well mate!


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Will asses the sittuation on Wednesday and decide then but will proceed with a schedule provided by Weehitler.

Knock my fcuking pan in time


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

So increased the vit c and the fat burners a fraction or at least to strict consistancy

water at what seems like insane levels for me

Slept in this morning (to 5.50am) and couldnt get cardio done before work. only the second time this has happend and im furious about it. will get two sesisons in tonight as im not training with weights

Feeling alot of Fat hating today and have been close to shoving a bottle of lucozade up a wee fat c*nts ass in my work. Sitting drinking lucozade at a fcuking desk job whilst already fat. T*sser

:lol:

Seriously but...if i see him with full sugar iron bru or something later i cant be held responsible for my actions


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

haha no exactly how u feel mate. I almost muged a family of the dominoes last night.


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Ok then so lets just fcuk the original plan of doing th UKBFF only and get up there this Sat for the NABBA Scotland :lol:

Decided on it tonight and im hyper between nerves and also all the carb delight food im preparing right now for tomorrow


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

haha great stuff mate, so you doing both then.

whats the plan for carb up? food choices and amount etc?


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

yes might aswell mate. not 100% but im going all the way up to this place anyway and stayin over so feck it :lol:

500g carbs tomorrow from sweet spuds rice, ricecakes

some malto, banana and im questioning a bitof jam for rekkie on rice cakes with my Weehitler master


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

dam im jelous as hell


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

I dont blame you mate. im hyper like a kid on xmas eve at the pending feast.


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

This is wierd. I got up at the same time as i have been to do cardio...but this morning im eating

It feels wierd and i want to get on the bike so bad and knock out some miles as i feel as if im gonna get fat :lol:

Messing wi y head a bit this carbing up/eating stuff!


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

Team1 said:


> This is wierd. I got up at the same time as i have been to do cardio...but this morning im eating
> 
> It feels wierd and i want to get on the bike so bad and knock out some miles as i feel as if im gonna get fat :lol:
> 
> Messing wi y head a bit this carbing up/eating stuff!


Great stuff Rab.

What will you eat after the show, or are youir gonna sbe really good for the show in 2 weeks time?


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Im not sure what i can ant cant have after the show mate. Id like a big fukin bowl of honey nut cornflakes and full fat gold top milk...but i dunno if thats wise lol. Id settle for a burger or summit maybe

Id imagine it will be back to the grind the following day after the NABBA or maybe monday to get in to my very best for UKBFF

Carb up going easier than i thought today. Im on 250g already from rice cakes, malto, banana, sweet spud, bit of jam.

Was clearlyu starvin for it as id never eat anything like what i have this morning....with ease! Will just cruise it up to the 500g now with plenty water and vit c as prescribed by Weehitler


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

good stuff mate hope the show goes well for you


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Apparently 14 in your class mate, so get in and give it big licks, you have the physique, the presentation, get in and enjoy it!!!

I always get a buzz out the first timers class, prob more so than any other class tbh, getting to see the new physiques coming through


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

14 eh. Shirly i wont come last then and this also means i i dont get to come back out top 6 then i dont have the same level of shame to bear alone if the class only had 7 or 8 people :lol:

Had the trunks on last night when i got home mate and im still not convincing myself im a proper bodybuilder :lol:


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

Team1 said:


> 14 eh. Shirly i wont come last then and this also means i i dont get to come back out top 6 then i dont have the same level of shame to bear alone if the class only had 7 or 8 people :lol:
> 
> Had the trunks on last night when i got home mate and im still not convincing myself im a proper bodybuilder :lol:


 You have my permission to put the bandana in the trunks as an aid...


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

have as as much of whatever you want after the show Rab,fill your boots for the remainder of the night,you're body will be screaming for it,really takes it out of you,back to the grind next day,i would have said back to grind monday but really want to give you the best chance at getting everything smack bang for the ukbff show,after that you get to have your life back lol


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Rab looked amazing in the pre-judging - had the best condition outta all of the first timers!!!  He done most of his prep natural and only decided for sure yesterday that he was gonna do the Nabba Scottish! 

Amazing detail and very pleasing physique amongst a very tough line up! In with a good shout of a placing! :thumb:

Good luck Rab!  :thumb:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cracking stuff mate congrats


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Rab looked awesome, the guy just poses like a veteran, nothing about his presentation or physique belies the fact this is his first show. He is in a big tough class, but I have high hopes of a good result!


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

good work Rabster


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

"Team1 from uk-m got a well deserved 3rd place in a big line up at Nabba scotland"


----------



## roadz (Aug 28, 2008)

Any pics?


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Great result!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

GO ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i got lots of pics,but as you can see its nearly 3 am,just home and am about to get some severley filthy sex from Ser,will upload tomoz.

Awesome Rab,you were fkn excellent mate,so proud of you fella


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

I really wanted to bum Rab last night with all the emotion and that, not a hard aggressive bumming, but a slow, sensual, meaningful man-bum session, spooned in together maybe.

In fact Rab must have been having similar thoughts, as he suggested to save detergent and time, we shower together to get the dream tan off :lol:

The two guys that beat Rab - they couldn't touch him on condition. But Rab did give away a lot of muscle to them - for him to be right there pushing them, superb. And they were in good enough condition, to pull it off, to be fair. What I especially can't get over, is the quality and confidence of his posing tho, easily the best in the lineup for me, but I might be biased as I get a hard-on for that classical style done right.

No hip thrusts tho :confused1:

3rd place in that line up for a guy who done a large chunk of his prep natty (after very few cycles - maybe only 1 :confused1: ) and only deciding on a whim to do the show as a warm up for the Classic class at the UKBFF in 2 weeks.... amazing.


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

congratulations m8 a fine achievement for your first show


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Congratulations!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

congratulations :thumb:


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Rab, you were fcukin awesome mate:thumb:

Weeman and I were nearly in tears when we realised you were in the top 3:tongue:

Your conditioning was up there with the best in the show IMO

Oh and I loved that cheeky smile you gave when you walked on for your routine, very RS like in the cocky posing stakes:thumb:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Great result....tear that UKBFF up! Can't wait to see the pics :thumb: :bounce:


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

congratulations! fantastic first outing. look forward to seeing the pics!


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks very much for the kind words girls. Had an incredible day. other than being nervous the first time walking out, i loved it and i know that next time i will be even more cheeky a la Ramsay :lol:

I cant thank Weeman and Ramsey enough for all the help and support they have been giving me. they have been great and i could never have dreamed of this if it wasnt for them. I have a lot the thank them for and once this is all over i would like to take them out one night for a Murry...that a man curry to celebrate and thank them. Plus i lost a bet to Weeman so i owe him a few cheat meals anyway :lol:

Not forgetting my training partner Mark who has put up with me and kept me going in the gym these last few hard weeks. great traiing partner

Few poor pics on my phone.

This was Friday Afternoon in the house. Carbing up, looking not to bad










These were all back in the roome late on after the day was done and i hade demolished a pizza and a ****load of chocolate like i had never ate before in my ****ing life ill tell ya! Was still looking ok for it




























My legs were not as good in the evening as in the morning. I think i made the mistake of not eating enough between pre judging and night show where as most guys were having a mcdonalds or pizza a la Franco columbo ill tel you what most looked just as good if not better for it so lesson learned. the judging is all done in the morning anyway

Proper pics to come at some point from Avril and Weemans cameras


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

Looking awesome mate.... well done!!!!!


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

I hope Weemans pics come out better than those mate as you were unbelievably good yesterday and those pics just dont do you justice at all:thumb:

Let me know and I'll steal my wee bro's digital slr camera for Paisley or even come down to the gym before then if you n Rams want:confused1:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

I think you'll dig this mate,one of the shots i got of you :thumbup1:


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Rab well done looking awsome. What tan did you use?


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

weeman said:


> I think you'll dig this mate,one of the shots i got of you :thumbup1:


Fvck he looks like a bodybuilding zombie or something!

Amazing photo..look great! :thumbup1:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

u looked very good rab impressive i hope i can get similar condition up there in 4 weeks time. congrats mate and cnt wait to see ure improvements in a few weeks


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Thankg girls and Bri

Heres some from Avril..i hope shedont mind me pinching them?


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

Looking awesome buddy, congrats!


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Looking good mate,


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks folks.

had a pizza and a lot of chocolate digestives sat night but just didn't have the guts for eating what I really wanted to. ended up losing it a big on sat..not crazy RS007 style...just allot of biscuits, a curry and some m&ms...was bloated to fcuk and im still feeling it. Oh and a pork pie :lol:

Felt a wave of guilt and panic last night now and feel under pressure fro paisley after having a bit of success and all my family coming to see me. I feel liek ive blew it after that blow out and im not gonna be sharp enough or im para that I wont get the carb up etc right and ill make a c*nt of it or summit. Also worried because I wont be on till say 5pm and will have been there since like 11am which is a long time to sit about

Man im not cut out for this crap ill tell ya! my head is getting the better of me right now.

Back to 5am cardio this morning and I ended up walking a 50 min route in just over 40 min so clearly now on hyper cardio super powerwalk mode with said pressure I feel

Monday before the show is a bank holiday and I was planning on taking the wed thurs fri off work to prep. might aswell take the tues aswell since mon is bank hol and I have all week to myself to do everything I can to be 100% my very best.

Weeman and RS have a job on their hands with how im feeling now ill tell ya! Im gonna burst their nuts!


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

Stop talking wet Rab, you'll be even better at the next show

Well done again


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

I hope so mate. just started freaking out a bit now for some reason.

TBH i think it was when my dad said last night he was coming i suddenly felt a weight of expectation on my shoudlers as i never thought he would be going to the shw for a minute along with the full family and it seems now like pressure..whereas the NABBA was a last min decision and all i wanted was not to come last lol


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

mate you need to sit back and Fonz the situ,be cool.

Now listen.

Every year Rams and i binge like the world is gnr end post show,normally night of and entire next day,weight gainage is anything up to 16lbs+,every year we have our shows 7 days apart,every year we turn up at those shows tighter and better without fail:thumbup1:

Now you have got 13 days till your next on stage,i guarentee you,you will be even more peeled than the scottish,no question,by this weekend coming or sooner you will already look better than you did on saturday there,we will deplete you for a few days into the next week and carb you up basically the same way again,water loading from day one of that week being as you wont have work to worry about,everything will be much more hands on again that week.

Right now all you have got is a bit of watering up from all the grub,and a lot of transient stomach content,both of which will be all but gone in 3-4 days.

Dont worry Rab,shrug the pressure off and just stay chilled,pressure does make a better bodybuilder BUT too much can bring the tower crumbling down,your gnr be the best version of you yet,as i said before,trust me baby we know what we're doing:wink: :thumb:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

LOL I could never have done this crap without you mate. your a star. I have put my tusyt in you 100% and you aint let me down

How was Jason on the way home? He cool or is he stroppy and my enemy again? :lol:


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

Normal service has resumed.

Weeman is a top bloke


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

imagine wearing a fvcking vest to the gym just because you competed at the weekend. Does one fvcking show, and thats him stoating about like he owns the place, vested up to the max.

Wouldnt catch me doing that, no way, posing bastard


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

**ahem**

:lol:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

PMSL

I was looking freaky vascular tonight and looked like a dirty roider. it was that way it was dscustigly sexy and i wish i was that vascular on Saturday :lol:

The panic is over. Got stripped qickly toight for Weeman and im looking decent stil. touch of water but full as fcuk. For some reason i can see thingsbetter whil others are also lookin and gving critique

Rammers you want to wear verst etc more often mate you big sexy bast&rd. Im going tomorrow night too just for cardio and i think im gonna wear short shorts and another skintight vest.

:lol:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Also. Changed training abou a little to keep it fresh and get through more muscle groups. keep it all turning over

doing agnostic sets

so tonight.....

Yates BB Rows superset with Incline BB Press

Pulldowns superset with Machine chest press

WG Pullups superset wih cable crunch chest

3 ets of each. Enjoyed it and think it could be efectiv for this point in time...


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

oh yeah he's loving me now,give it till wednesday when the carbs have flushed thru and i'll be public enemy number 1 again :lol: :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

weeman said:


> oh yeah he's loving me now,give it till wednesday when the carbs have flushed thru and i'll be public enemy number 1 again :lol: :lol:


Yup, getting called weesadam, weestalin, weehitler etc etc

Some people just have no appreciation.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Vid i took of Rab doing his posing routine at the prejudging


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

I got butterflies again watching that! 

Roll on the UKBFF! :thumb:


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

I cant remember if it was pre judging or night time but one of the times when you walked out to do your routine, you almost paused for a second, eyed up the crowd and smiled in a very confident manner, was cool as fcuk:thumb:


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

weeman said:


> Vid i took of Rab doing his posing routine at the prejudging


what a ride that boy is!!

Never thought he'd ever star in a Weeman video production:lol: :lol:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

LOL

Cant wait to see this after work.

Stephen it was the night time....and i was taking tips prior from RS to enjoy it and to jump down and pose for the folk shouting at you.

RS is quality up there and i wanna be like that


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Team1 said:


> RS is quality up there and i wanna be like that


What, you mean running about camp as fvck in posedown, as if it were the end of the Benny Hill show? Man you set your sights he, huh?

:lol:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Back to rock bottom today after the high of the weekend

Just about slumped on my desk. tired, depleted and miserable at that point questioning why go through this crap 

Nightmare

I have became numb to the supernmarket issue of buying and looking at stuff. i have no time for loitering at the biscuits and just get what i need and leave. No doubt as the show nears and my brain becomes aware the end is near...i will start craving bad again and buy loadsa stuff...a bit like when your bursting for a slash and are rushing for the toilet...the burstingness intensifies just at the final seconds as you fumble for your fly.....


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

what a way with words you have Rab. lol

Will watch the vid tonight well done mate ehad down. You have done it once so you can do it again


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

im fed up of it now Galt but i assure you, im working even harder now for it. Thats probably why i feel Friday burned out and its only blody Wednesday :lol:

I am confident though now im goign to come in better and tighter for the UKBFF. I need to anyway as the guy that came 2nd in front of me the other day who had a lot of size on me...he is probably doing the classic...so to take him on i need to be peeled to the feckin bone!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

no how u feel mate, 2 weeks ago i was loitering looking at the nice food. Now im couldnt give a rats ass. i just wanna get in and get out without any1 trying to talk to me


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Just got to watch the routine and im pretty happy with how i looked up thr actually which im surprised about

Few we tweaks id like to make though obviously


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

No doubt Rab, there was a definite lack of hip thrusting and you never shook your head from side to side while sticking your tongue out doing your MM:cursing:

I thought Weeman and Rams would have at least taught you the basics:lol:

Your posing was impressive mate, liked it a lot, plenty of confidence and you moved very fluently and naturally between poses


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Rammers was too busy asking to see my glutes over and over to teach me anything mate

Today i feel possibly the most drained i have yet on this journey. totally fcuked and wondering how im going to get through cardio. I will though and then get an hours kip on the couch since my grub is organised.

Nightmare this is getting!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

fk sake when you said you wanted to be like me, I didnt think you meant with respect to making your journal a bunch of moaning faced bollocks!!!!

Hit my carb wall too mate, I am suffering right there with you, well maybe not quite as bad since your bf is lower, but not far off


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

Good work Rab and stop whingeing - it doesn't suit you!


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Strong Black coffee and being ready for bed early with all prepared and claned up has sorted me out.

Fcuking tupperwears.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Keep strong, awesome video... 

Why was the music made up of horns though?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Team1 said:


> im fed up of it now Galt but i assure you, im working even harder now for it. Thats probably why i feel Friday burned out and its only blody Wednesday :lol:
> 
> I am confident though now im goign to come in better and tighter for the UKBFF. I need to anyway as the* guy that came 2nd in front of me the other day who had a lot of size on me...he is probably doing the classic...so to take him on i need to be peeled to the feckin bone!*


Is he doing it mate? i am trying ot find pics of him beside you on podium because if you are giving away a lot of size to him then he may not be elligable for the class mate,remember the height/weight limit is v tight so in reality there shouldnt be a hell of a lot in it size wise if you understand what i mean?

Oh and dont worry mate,you will be even more peeled,as i'm sure your already finding out just looking at yourself each day that passes now 

You (and Rams) are defo at a crap point just now as normally this would be the last day/beginning of decarb/carb up if it were normal scottish show season and that on its own keeps you held up as the gap between shows feels so short,having this extra limbo week is a bugger BUT also a good thing because it gives extra tweaking time mate,dig in Rab your defo one of the most focused guys we know and have high aspirations for you bud,your gnr look sh1t hot,noticably improved over the nabba show 

Also to let you know in advance about cheat/refeed thing,it prob wont be happening this week,Rams and i been knocking our heads together past day and a bit,dont worry tho mate you WILL have something that will feel and taste like a cheat and be tasty as fuk,and yes it will be a full meal including pudding,will fill you in when see you on Friday night 

Also you'll be having this on Sat night,not moving the night to Sunday or owt,so as normal as can be


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

weeman said:


> You (and Rams) are defo at a crap point just now as normally this would be the last day/beginning of decarb/carb up if it were normal scottish show season and that on its own keeps you held up as the gap between shows feels so short,having this extra limbo week is a bugger BUT also a good thing because it gives extra tweaking time mate,dig in Rab your defo one of the most focused guys we know and have high aspirations for you bud,your gnr look sh1t hot,noticably improved over the nabba show


Mate not a crap point at all IMO - hard, yeah, but we are dieting for BBing shows, and both of us are fvcking awesome - and nothing awesome ever comes easy :lol:

But like you say, for me - and I reckon Rab should take this standpoint - this extra week is a total blessing, its a week of active head down fat burning, rather than anther first 3 days trying to get water out from weekend, deplete, then carbing up, its fantastic - real time in hand to pull things in


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Shut it Rammers. Don't try your phsycology shhit with

me mate. I'm well past that right now :lol:

You are right though. Fcuking torture but it is a good thing

This week as I have for surer made improvements already and have

another good 6 days of cardio and weights maybe to bring it in some more

Tbh I wasn't expecting to be cheating at all this weekend and its past the poit that I care

I just want to keep my head down, work like fcuk and be very very miserable :lol:

Trained at beith last night for quickness as it means I'm hamen food and cardio done in time t sit down for a houre or two

like a normal person might. 5am to 10pm most dfays non stop can be a c,unt


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Forget bodybuilding this is what you and Ramsay should be doing! 

http://sendables.jibjab.com/view/tEuHiQgYv3bKsFXr


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

RedKola said:


> Forget bodybuilding this is what you and Ramsay should be doing!
> 
> http://sendables.jibjab.com/view/tEuHiQgYv3bKsFXr


Looks a lot like Bodybuilding to me?


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

LOL. How come i was the Bitch Red. Its not my fault Jason thought my missus was your daughter :lol:

Was ment to start carb up this morning, but lost it last night and had about 150g of chocolate raisins. Very dissapointed in myself tbh as discipline has been my motto right through this and for me to let it loose on the last day of proper suffering is a bit of a let down

ANyway...looking awesome for it this morning. fuller and very very dry. WIll ease off a bit fromt he plan of carbs oday after that as it was probably 100g of sugary carbs last night. will asses the sittuation at tea time and seek advice from my Hitler friend who has kept me right

Was happy to finish my 5am cardio sessions yesterday, Glad to see the back of them.....ended up waking at 5am this morning any fcuking way and kinda wanna do something. so think ill go a drive to 24h tesco and get a few bits n bobs. maybe take a stroll down to the bakers for tattie scones forthe missus and make her a wee cooked brekkie since she has had to put up with aot of stuff during this and has stuck by me and supported me.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

enjoy those carbs mate, good luck for this weekend


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Cheers Hilly. Nothing crazy. had some oats then rice cakes topped with a bit of jam and banana.

wil be small regular feeds of sweet potato and chicken from here on in now


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

mate that all sounds like heaven to me. not as good as those choc raisens were tho i bet i love them mixed with rum and raisen ice cream or on pancakes as the choc melts.

haha can tell im still low carbs. Just wanna say ure condition has been awesome and its something i hope i can achieve in 2 weeks mate you have done ureself proud


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks mate. Im pretty sure there is gonna be improvement on the last showing come sunday


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Team1 said:


> Thanks mate. Im pretty sure there is gonna be improvement on the last showing come sunday


you make your avatar look smooth now mate,thats how peeled you are:thumbup1:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Looking ok this afternoon. tad water on serratus which is strange as its usually my legs...which are pretty damn tight and glute striations.

filling up

have another 100g carbs and stop early tonight. see how its looking tomorrow but i recon it will be easing in from there.


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Team1 said:


> LOL. *How come i was the Bitch Red. Its not my fault Jason thought my missus was your daughter* :lol:
> 
> Was ment to start carb up this morning, but lost it last night and had about 150g of chocolate raisins. Very dissapointed in myself tbh as discipline has been my motto right through this and for me to let it loose on the last day of proper suffering is a bit of a let down
> 
> ...


Somehow I don't think you will be making it to the UKBFF on Sunday....

COZ I'LL BE TO BUSY KILLING YOU....RIGHT IN THE *FACE*! :mellow:

:lol:


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

weeman said:


> you make your avatar look smooth now mate,thats how peeled you are:thumbup1:


Have you skinned the poor boy:confused1:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

He got 1st out of 7 BOOM!


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Nice result. Well done!


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Congrats on the result well done


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Well earnt :thumb:


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Well done Rab!!


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

well done m8 on to the final


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Fvck me, no wonder you got comments like skin on skull or something...you are PEELED - amazing!


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Well done dude, you looked ripped on stage. defo deserved your win.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

well done mate... look awesome!!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

WELL DONE RAB!!!!!


----------



## Hardc0re (Apr 21, 2009)

Well done mate


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

great stuff. well worth all the hard work u look very good. now go eat some food. i reckon he will be in the gutter somewere being sick from all food about now


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

well done! great win!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Rab looked FVCKING AWESOME!!!!!!!

I didn't want to jinx it by saying too much on here, but I said in confidence to weeman often enough I thought this would happen, he is perfectly made for classics at the moment, was so happy for the big tw4t at his win, couldn't stop laughing with excitement when he came off stage :lol:

Inspirational mate, watching you this year, the way you approach things, has really made me re-think my approach to this bodybuilding malarky. You made the show for me, it was just as exciting as when I got my own first win, seriously.

You enjoy your grub mate, youve thoroughly earned every last mouthful!

GET IN RAB MY SON!!!!!!!


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Wooooo! Go Rab! :thumb:

See I do have my uses sometimes...facebook is awesome for asking people to update your journal! :thumb:

Anyhooooo, my lad....I hear YOU were confused for John Adams by our very own Pelayo... :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

LOL thanks guys and girls. Thats me home, hosed down and comfy on the sofa just waiting paciently for the bloat to wear off so i can continue with my feast without being sick.

Today was amazing and winning was just something else. Afterwards i was just so emotional and was trying to thank Ramsay (as he was jumping all over me) for all his help support and for believing in me...but i dont think he heard me as it was a whimper that came out as i tried to hold back the tears. Same with Brian when he came back and i just cant thank him enough for al he has done for me. endless hours of prep and support through this. Also believing in me and building my confidence enough to get me up there. I tried....again to than him for everything but it was a whimper as i fought the teear. A nekkid tanned junkie looking c*nt with tears streaking his face isnt a pretty sight

I enjoyed the overall. Getting up there next to the winners of the classes and an outstanding bunch of winners aswell was great.


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Well got my second wind. managing to power thru a bunch of digeve biscuits covered in butter. Anyone else love that? also some of the chocolate digestives with caramel in them. Yum

now...im on a bowl of honeynut corn flakes with full fat milk i bought from the garage on the way home

Im starting to water over reallybad lol. gonna look like shiit heat up tomorrow. kinda gutted about this but fcuk it i need to go crazy

Anyway...earlier as i was getting ready for the overall...Zack Khan was getting ready for the guest spot. Took the big bugger on for a posedown and i think its fair to say i took him










EASY :lol:

The man is a monster!!!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

haha awesome picture mate great stuff.

What food did you scran after the show.

Whats ure plans for rest of year then. put more size on?


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Well done mate


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Cant remember mate. went out before thoverall and had a chicken noodle thingy from a chinese take away....bottle of original lucozae, bag of chocolate raisins and half a pack of chocolate digestives with caramel in them

was 3lb heavier for he overall than i was at the weigh in that morning.

after that i had the biggest choolate eclaire you have ever seen...pics to come...then went for a curry...then waited for 2 hours for the bloat to pass else i would have been sick and battled on into the ight with bowls of honey nut cirn flakes and digestive biscuits with butter on them


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Also Hilly. Plan is to get the binge eating out my system then slowly try and gain a few pounds of solid muscle over the next month or two. I dont know if i will do the British final asits a lot of suffering and money for something i wont be competative in. i was 6kg under my limit yesterday and

Training wise what i have been doing is orking well very basic heavy stuff. some twekas and experimentation is required fr my back as the width lacks...despite doing wg chins with up to 35kg for reps off season...so itsgonna be tricky lol but will try and experiment to get something going that works with a bit of help from Weeman and Rasay perhaps


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

the food sounds great. 2 weeks and ill be as stuffed as u are now lol.

I find heavy rows and deads have done wounders for my back mate. Also pull downs using a underhand grip.


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

AYe mate they have for me too. I do a lot of heavy Yates and tbars, and deadlifts always have a place for me. they have added a lot of thickness and detail but in terms of width its behind. my lats tie in high and i dont have a broad frame which makes things genetically hard but thats no excuse i can still make improvements to it and i guarantee i will. just going to need figuring out a bit better.

Thinking im going to try some heavy single arm db rows and a bit more machine work

I will defo keep two sessions for back..one for upper back thickenss and rear delts, the other for deadlifts, traps and i also do calfs and a little hamstrings in with this workout. i dont find it productive to try and do 1 big back workout or a big quad, ham and calf workout for that matter either. I think this split works well.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

well done Rab that is an amazing result enjoy the food


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

Rab

Are you doing the finals now?


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Dont know Simon.

Been thinking about it today and having a chat to Fiona and friends about it. Fiona has booked the time off work lol but isnt saying too much about it other than she would support me.

Reardelss. The fire is burning inside and i was at the gym today training hard and want to use every day between now and the time id have to start dieting again to get some new lean tissue on to make me half competative on the big stage


----------



## roadz (Aug 28, 2008)

Well done on the result mate. Get the pics from the show up!


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Somebody please sponsor oor Rab to the finals.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

dixie normus said:


> Somebody please sponsor oor Rab to the finals.


X2

If I was in a position to do it personally, I would offer something in a heart beat. Makes total sense.

Outstanding physique.

Awesome personality.

Very good chance of doing well, in a class who's popularity has sky-rocketed.

All adds up to a desireable person representing in a position of getting a lot of exposure...


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

A few pics....

Angel and Ramsay and box of cakes that Stephen kindly donated! lol










Ser and Pelayo/TommyT










Ser and TommyT/Pelayo swapping shoes...somehow...socks just don't go with slut heels...lol










Rab and his well deserved 1st place trophy! Well done!!! 










Rab and his well deserved MASSIVE chocolate eclair...kindly donated by Stephen!










A cake threesome...  :lol










Rab went mad and jammed said cake into weeman's eye socket, BOOOOOM! lol


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

i got a tonne of pics,just not sifted thru them yet as worse for wear lol,will get everything from past cpl weeks onto disc for you Rab and give it to you when i see you next.

I near burst into tears when Fiona cuddled me and said thanks in the hall just after you won mate,feel so happy for you.

And as it stands you would be competitive on the big stage as it is,if all goes well,and if you choose to go for it in the end,theres no question that we will help in any way to make sure that your a threat in the final Rab.

Touching on what Rams said either in here or on another thread earlier,it really does feel for us to watch you the way it felt for us when we went up in our first year,in 2008 Rams and me were both like emotional parents everytime Youngy stepped on stage to see the outcome,and like you it couldnt have gone any better hence the overwhelming welling of emotion i know we both get,fuk we are the two guys you know will slag the fkn sh1t out of you,give you a hard time but that you know have got your best interest and 100% support every step of the way,in 2008 when Rams and i were shouting for Youngy for his first win both our voices cracked with near tears when his win was announced,and it was no different for you on Sunday mate,you've done the journey the hard way,suffered and still fkn got on with it,just seeing you backstage afterwards with your family and friends all around you basking in what you have achieved whilst you are standing there still trying to take in whats happened,thats what does it for us mate,thats what drives Rams and i to encourage guys like you to do what you have done,because you deserve it for being the guy you are,a fkn down to earth hard working decent bloke who gets on with it even when the world is on his shoulders,soak this up Rab because even though it wont be the last time you feel it,theres nothing feels the way you do right now mate.

holy fuk someone break out the Conan theme,between Rams hopefully seeing the light and finally seeing how fkn good he is along with you being one of the newest new breed of talent in the ranks,this is gnr be a tale of HIGH ADVENTURE...................


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Funny you mention Conan, I have just had a big wooden wheel thing installed out on the back green, going to push it round and round for 25 hours a day in an effort to get awesome for Brits.

I mean look what it done for Arnie - in a period of a few montage-minutes he went from a skinny eedy-odie big heed wee boadie 10 year old, with a raped and killed mother, to an Olympia winning physique.

So, the wheel, coupled with big Scotts theory how you can't actually overtrain a muscle, is going to do the same for me :thumbup1:

Plus I have wired it into a generator - free leccy - and as everyone knows, nothing drives a true Scot on more than the chance to get free leccy for the 2 bar heater :thumbup1:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

thanks for the kind words. Iv e said enough now and aint gonna **** lick and thnak any more. Its back to business and you are both cocks.

I will be honouring our bet though Weeman and you wil be due 4 cheats thru this diet.


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Ok then My neck is getting stuck out

Talked everything over with Fiona (her at home) and some close friends. Ive decided im taking the bull by the horns and doing the British.

Going to go for it as it could for all i know be my only chance at this and i dont want to regret passing up an oppertunity to be on the same stage as the best physiques in Britain.

It means sacrafice. Ill have to cancel my golf membership which i love very much. cant justify or afford to do both. i can come back to golf but i might never be able to come back to this!

anyway. last day of binge eating sh!te to get it out my system then im firmy on a careful bulk to get a few pounds on to make be a bit bigger...then back to dieting and hope to come in a bit tighter again for the brits. Super skinless!!!


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Woooo! Go Rab!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Woah big step, especially considering its another diet - but if anyone has the discipline to do it and do it well, it's you mate - so if you are sure, you go for it mate!!!


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Fckin ace mate, your more than capable of holding your own down there IMO:thumb:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

yes mate thats it decided. ill be working hard to get things right...gain what i can whilst not getting ideally more than 8 weeks aaway from stage ready. You think thats realistic?

Maybe get a chat with you and Bri on what your opinions are on my diet from here. Ill be considerin it in my mind a diet as of tomorrow right through tbh.

Its the only way i think for me to get the results i need in 21 weeks factoring the last week being a non counter for actual prep.


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

You've went from someone who didn't have much confidence and was petrified of the stage to someone who doesn't wanna keep off the stage now! :lol: (That's a good thing btw!)

Good luck Mr Adams! :thumb:

:lol: :tongue:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

To add. If im doing this i will want to have Gary Keith level zen like focus in mind as it really is possibly my only shot at this and i want to be every buit the best i can be.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

awesome mate,this is gnr be exciting,you could def step up on the stage heavier and even tighter still in this given time frame,totally doable:thumbup1:

If you are in tonight will have chat with you,also bringing disc with all your pics on RE your text earlier 

speaking of which.......


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks mate. Ill try and get over later tonight. Gonna train at Beith, get dinner like a normal person with Fiona again then we will maybe come over a drive.

SH!!!T is that actually me in those pics? People dont believe me when i show them the ones in my phone. I dont either tbh lol


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

lol its you alright mate,we all go thru the that cant be me phase lol then you grow to accept how awesome you actually are and move onto not letting anyone ever forget it,ie anyone questioning a pic is you will be subjected to a tops of posedown be it in a supermarket,high street or at a fkn funeral.

Will take disc with me to gym mate,will be there usual time so if you guys take a run over will see you there


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

bulkaholic said:


> Thought I would hang out in here as RS aint speaking to me since I turned down his naked, willy waving, cam request! I mean I am not his piece of meat, I have feelings to!


say what??

I thought that I was talking to DMCC on messenger that night, apologies :lol:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Right. im up well past bed time as i have some good news on the horisonregarding the competing. All will be revealed soon enough

Im also eating some last bits of crap as the diet starts again tomorrow half decent and i need to get rid of this honey nut cereal. man its too good!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Team1 said:


> Right. im up well past bed time as i have some good news on the horisonregarding the competing. All will be revealed soon enough
> 
> Im also eating some last bits of crap as the diet starts again tomorrow half decent and i need to get rid of this honey nut cereal. man its too good!


can I tell them??? Can I Can I Can I Can I

     <------ super excited for Rab smillies



Knew it would happen mate, would have done it personally if I was in a position to :thumb:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

:thumb: Well done man! :thumb:

  <-------More super excited for Rab smilies!


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Lol. Won't say too much right now abot the good newes. Just waiting on everything materialising

Cut back on the crap eating yesterday so I didn't have to go cold turkey today. Finding it pretty

Easy right noiw. Clean bulk. Oats, chicken, sweet tattie...all the usual. Gonna play it safe this week and drink plenty

Water n vit c to try n fluch this layer of sh1(e out me.


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

assume its sponsorship of some sort?


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

bulkaholic said:


> ???
> 
> Everyones happy for you, but why? Your public need to know
> 
> Have you got a book of weeman love tokens with offer of show prep bummage 5 nights a week :lol: or is it you have redscarb on the team ready to punish you BAD!


He's just found out that his winky goes all tingley if he rubs it


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Yess, public need to know!


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

SALKev said:


> Yess, public need to know!


Rab has been given a sponsorship deal which makes a muscletech contract seem like wallies, he is just waiting on Bassets printing up the merchandise, that's right he's going to be the life size Bertie Basset, with his own top hat n everything


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Fvck, that sounds awesome! :lol:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Sponsorship with Extreme Nutrition?


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

LittleChris said:


> Sponsorship with Extreme Nutrition?


Come on now, he's good - he's not that good tho, pfffttt


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

LittleChris said:


> Sponsorship with Extreme Nutrition?


You get one of them free with any order over £15.99 north of the border mate, common as muck up here so they are:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kgb (Sep 13, 2009)

StephenC said:


> You get one of them free with any order over £15.99 north of the border mate, common as muck up here so they are:lol: :lol: :lol:


Harsh. Funny though :tongue:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

StephenC said:


> You get one of them free with any order over £15.99 north of the border mate, common as muck up here so they are:lol: :lol: :lol:


:laugh:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

StephenC said:


> You get one of them free with any order over £15.99 north of the border mate, common as muck up here so they are:lol: :lol: :lol:


Oh aye, that right, use yours much do you :whistling:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

kgb said:


> Harsh. Funny though :tongue:


It won't be so funny in a few weeks when WeeScarb takes all his carbs off him and trebles his cardio for his cheek :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

rs007 said:


> Oh aye, that right, use yours much do you :whistling:


Nah, some other mug lets me use theirs:tongue:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

StephenC said:


> Nah, some other mug lets me use theirs:tongue:


 :whistling:

:lol:

What can I say, you need a LOT of fvcking help :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Anywa, enough of this pi$h, where is our hero of the thread, the esteemed Robert "THE CLASSIC" Craig Esquire?


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

rs007 said:


> :whistling:
> 
> :lol:
> 
> What can I say, you need a LOT of fvcking help :lol: :lol: :lol:


Until Dougie opens his own lipo clinic there arent enough extreme products in the world to help me mate:rolleyes:

:lol:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

rs007 said:


> Anywa, enough of this pi$h, where is our hero of the thread, the esteemed Robert "THE CLASSIC" Craig Esquire?


Here.....whith my new Avatar Text in place :thumb:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

No secret code bulker, just changed the avatar text

To Robert "The Classic" Craig as Ramsay suggested for a laugh

With me winning the Classic Class on Sunday


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

This journal has come to an end. New leg of the journey and the big news in in the new journal here

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/competitive-journals/98764-rab-classic-craigs-road-brits.html


----------

